# Fridays Kossette/Rollestone thread



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

She had better foal today, a Friday 13th foal would be ace. Plus. I am getting rather impatient and grouchy from sleep deprivation 
	
	
		
		
	


	




So who is watching today?
Izzi


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

I've just logged on, expecting to see a foal.... and she STILL hasn't had it!!


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

Morning!!
Just got up logged on before the 1st coffee of the day! 
Ok where is the foal?? I bet she was far too busy eating to worry about something like giving birth!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

I logged on about 5 or 10 minutes ago to see her pacing and got quite excited .... Then I remembered this is Kossette 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I shall be watching on and off all day


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

would be lovely to have a birthday foalie


----------



## barbaraNcolin (13 March 2009)

I was also expecting a lil' foalie this morning, hopefully it'll be a day time one - no late night for me tonight as I'll be up plaiting tomorrow morning.


----------



## Paddockornament (13 March 2009)

Panic attack!!!

Hyperventilating!!!

Just realised it is the weekend and I am competing all weekend and won't be able to Kossette watch.


----------



## amc (13 March 2009)

Still no foalie 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.......I'm starting to think she's just fat


----------



## misst (13 March 2009)

I logged on expecting a foal - where is it? 
Off work today so will keep an eye all day. Knowing my luck she will have it while I walk the dog.


----------



## amc (13 March 2009)

I keeping popping in &amp; out and I just know that I'll miss it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm going to try one of thoses power nap thingy's later on to se if I can last longer tonight


----------



## charliesarmy (13 March 2009)

Love the studs caption "hes going in to get it"...Happy Birthday samstar....


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

If its born today its better be called Rollestone Comic! I'm gona stay up watching comic relief so this'll be on too!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

I just logged on to see if there were any developements (pmsl at the thought 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and got an empty stable

Do I take it they've turned her out in the hope a bit of exercise will move things along?


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

Maybe they've taken her out for a ride in a horsebox along some bumpy lanes


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

Morning everyone/sleepy heads!

Rollestone - please don't give her any hay tonight - she will be so bored she will have to give birth with nothing else to do!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Its not working for me this morning 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Happy Birthday Samstar


----------



## charliesarmy (13 March 2009)

LOL.... make it a very long ride in the trailer....


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Morning stalkers!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I finally nodded off about 1.30 and thought there would be a foal in there this morning - but o no not Kossette!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I think she is an attention seeking drama queen and knows if she has it tonight there will be a huge audience as its friday night so not a school night!! What she has forgotten is that most of us will have nodded off about 6pm due to so many late nights. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Happy Birthday samstar!! Choccy cake all round?!


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

Is the camera working for everyone else now?  I get the first two images then its not buffering so just a black box for me


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Mine too Ravenwood  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Am just shutting it down to start again and see if that does it. Knowing bloody Kossette this is when she will foal!!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

I think Rollestones broadband might have gone down


----------



## SharerSarah (13 March 2009)

im having the same problem! sort it out rollestone!!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Phew I thought it was just me so came in here to check 

*heaves huge sigh then panics at thought of missing birth*

Rollestone whats going on?


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Yep, me too.  I was worried so logged on here to check all ok - looks like just a camera/connection problem.

Hope it's working soon, or I'm going to have to give in and do all this filing


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

Happy birthday Samstar 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 big choccie cake and lots of tunnocks teacakes 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Got a black screen too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 was really worried I had missed it after I wussed out and went to bed early.

Kossette please foal today


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

C'mon Rollestone! Sort the camera out please!!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Don't know about anyone else but I'm getting withdrawal symptons 
	
	
		
		
	


	










Happy Birthday Samstar


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

Can we have an update Rollestone please. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Am trying to remain calm - have just made a cuppa and am considering cheese on toast - what do you think?


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Am trying to remain calm - have just made a cuppa and am considering cheese on toast - what do you think?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Go with the cheese on toast 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 And you can do me a couple while your at it


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

would love cheese on toast


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Ok - cheese on toast it is with a big cuppa to wash it down *tootles of too kitchen*


----------



## Vizslak (13 March 2009)

im actually getting panicy at the thought of having to go out on the yard without having seen kossette or had an update this morning! oh kossette you truly are one hell of a tease! happy birthday samstar.


----------



## GT_02 (13 March 2009)

I've just sat down at my PC with a mug of coffee and a muffin......  And no Kossette!!!!  What's happening???  I'd arranged my day around foal cam, and it won't load!  What shall I do?!?  My plans have been ruined!!!

Sad?  Moi????


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

Happy b'day samstar!!!!


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

Urgggh have just done something really stupid ...looked on the Rollestone Website and have fallen in love with Rollestone Caramac. What a lovely colt! Need to remind myself he is NOT a dales lol so wouldn't fit in with our herd


Still nothing on the webcam


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Have some cheese on toast *passes plate* - join the gang!! all trying hard not to panic.....


----------



## _unregistered_ (13 March 2009)

Thank gawd for this post - I have been trying to check if foalie was born last night after I went to bed and can't get on - glad to see she hasn't had it yet and I missed it - and praying it's tonight.


----------



## misst (13 March 2009)

Just got back in and my video link is down. what is happening - is it just me?


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

think it is everyone misst, just hoping that nothing untoward has happened  
	
	
		
		
	


	





think I am going to have to have a real cuppa and food....

back soon


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

thankyou all, def friday 13th for me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, me and honeypots had to go out and sort horses out, another horse climbed over hedge in to my randy geldings field and now has a lovely bite by his mouth. Oh the joy of owning them


----------



## misst (13 March 2009)

Oh well thanks then. *goes off to make tea and toasted hot cross bun*


----------



## GT_02 (13 March 2009)

Mmmmm..... A muffin AND cheese on toast!  I don't think I could move from my chair even if I wanted to now!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Ta for the cheese on toast. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've got an hour and a half before I have to go to work so I'm hoping the camera is back up and running before then


----------



## diamonddogs (13 March 2009)

It's obvious what's happening - they've given her a chicken vindaloo and a go on the bouncy castle (guaranteed, trust me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).

Rollestone - we need a cam on the bouncy castle as well as in her box now it's this close!

I can't see it at work so I'm relying on you lot to keep me informed!


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

Well i am off to ride my horses so i will be back later! Hope the camera comes back on and she doesnt foal in the next two hours! lol


----------



## spaniel (13 March 2009)

Fingers crossed everything is ok Rollestone and the lack of camera is just a technical glitch.


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

Got to go an lunge a couple of ponies so back at lunchtime. Do hope the webcam is back on by then!


----------



## cyberhorse (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Fingers crossed everything is ok Rollestone and the lack of camera is just a technical glitch. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was just thinking the same...


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

Come on Rollestone!!!! I'm getting severe withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Fingers crossed everything is ok Rollestone and the lack of camera is just a technical glitch. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was just thinking the same... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Me too.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Hopefully just busy mucking out etc and doesn't know the foalcam has crashed.


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

*Has a panic attack*
You watch, Kossette would of foaled in this time we haven't been able to see her


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

i really hope she is OK, got quite attached to her being in the top corner of my screen!


----------



## Mudsplasher (13 March 2009)

I've just logged on ...eeeeeek no camera  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, what am I going to do now ? I may have to resort to Neighbours


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Any update from Rollestone?  I'm getting worried.  Really hope it's just a camera/internet connection glitch.


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

feeling quite lonely now. like you said do hope she's ok.
rollestone please can you let us know when possible.


----------



## charliesarmy (13 March 2009)

Getting a bit worried now hope its nothing sinister...is anyone stabled there or knows the place to give them a call find out whats gong on!!! I'm feeling desperate


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Well I'm back! Have been shopping and stocked up on treats for tonights foalwatch!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 did also get a shedload of feed for my greedy so &amp; so's!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Lets hope Rollestone comes in for lunch anytime and can put right the glitch and fingers crossed thats all it is and everything is ok.


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Getting a bit worried now hope its nothing sinister...is anyone stabled there or knows the place to give them a call find out whats gong on!!! I'm feeling desperate 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]


ditto, has never gone off air this long


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

I was just thinking about calling them.  But then that seems a bit stalker-ish lol.  I was also worried that if something has gone wrong, then the last thing they want is a load of HHO-ers calling them to find out...


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

worried now too. Isn't Miss buffay (sorry if name is wrong) at livery there?
Keeping everything crossed that this is just friday 13th gremlins in the wiring.


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

fingers crossed everything is ok......Rollestone did say she would turn the cams off if there was any problems 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Would phone but as mentioned above, i'ts a bit stalkerish


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Perhaps a text might be ok?  Can be ignored more easily than a phone call.  Does anyone know Rollestone via messages or PM's?


----------



## charliesarmy (13 March 2009)

Did anyone see Kossette in the stable this morning...when I logged on it was empty.....next ime went I went for a nose camera not on


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

someone must have the nerve to ring em. 
We are all concerned for kossette and foal.


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

Been and looked on the Rollestone website forum and it does mention she was in the stable first thing. But there is nothing after 9am


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

I would if I had a number - has anyone got their main website address?


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (13 March 2009)

I've got a picture - she's in her box.


----------



## charliesarmy (13 March 2009)

SHES BACK


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

Its back.......


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

http://www.rollestone-farm.com/

oooh its back on


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

Thank all the equine gods for that! and she is eating lol


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I've got a picture - she's in her box. 

[/ QUOTE ]


worry all over. And she hasn't had it


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Hurray! I never been so pleased to see her doing nothing!!


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hurray! I never been so pleased to see her doing nothing!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


what do you mean, are you blind, she's eating


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

just for a change


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Yay!  Big sigh of relief.  Just a technical glitch then


----------



## spaniel (13 March 2009)

PHEW!


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

on computer at work today. Home computer gotta virus after I had a look at kossettes pics last night. If someone doesn't mind pm me for my mobile number to let me know any updates tonight it would be gratefully recieved.
Otherwise I'm gonna have to go and sulk in a corner


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

Don't sulk - its your birthday!!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Well there we were all panicking about her and now she is back on camera she doesn't even have the decency to eat her hay!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Just standing around being nosy....


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Phew thats a relief - was getting quite panicky that something may have gone wrong after I watched her eat her breakfast


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Should we start sending foaling vibes to her now, that way she might foal this evening before we all fall asleep lol


----------



## Wildspirit (13 March 2009)

{{{FOAL VIBES}}} come on Kossette! Get on with it girl!


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Should we start sending foaling vibes to her now, that way she might foal this evening before we all fall asleep lol 

[/ QUOTE ]


you all trying to wind me up


----------



## GT_02 (13 March 2009)

Just logged back on and I'm SO relieved to see she's back!  I've been worrying all day  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Come on Kossette, we'd like a foal tonight please


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

Have you seen her getting mad with the dog?! pmsl, everytime it goes near her her ears fly back and she tosses her head! then the dog runs off and she goes back to normal. Its like a game to the pair of them.


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pic has gone again 
	
	
		
		
	


	







Phew its back


----------



## kal40 (13 March 2009)

Yes I'm pleased to see her back too.

I feel quite sorry for her.  Every time someone walks past her stable she pokes her nose out looking for a chat and a cuddle.  Poor soul no-one is giving her any attention in RL.

Good job we are all here sending vibes over the waves.


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Mine's fine.  Have you tried refreshing the page?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Right - Have just watched the Gold Cup and now I'm off out for a ride on my boy!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Kossette just keep eating until I'm back - thankies!!


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

*enters* AFTERNOON ALL! see kossette listened to me! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i was away at uni since tuesday night and needed her to cross her legs till i got back as i wouldnt be able to view her from uni 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 *ish sorry to all though*


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

have a nice ride slinky, am off home now, so don't forget my updates. 
	
	
		
		
	


	










S*dding computer man can't fix mine til 2mo. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Hang on in there Kossette


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Just had a look in at K and what a surprise (not) she's eating her way through her hay. Again 
	
	
		
		
	


	





You would think the half ton she has already eaten would be enough to push that foal out wouldn't you


----------



## spaniel (13 March 2009)

I swear that mare is going to explode soon.....


----------



## thorwaldharry (13 March 2009)

Im so relieved all is well, was worried when the camera went off.  Im amazed I didnt see a foal standing there when I checked this morning. ccooommmmeeeee ooonnnn!!!


----------



## cyberhorse (13 March 2009)

Time to vote what has she got in there foal or hay monster?


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

Samstar!!!


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

It's got to be a hay monster!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Another long night in store!!!!! Evening everyone


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

I'm voting hay monster lol


----------



## rockinghorse (13 March 2009)

When the camera went down today I did wonder if they were fitting PayPer View LOL they would make a fortune


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

They would make a mint! Better than the telly anyway!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Just checked in on K and it looks like she's getting her tail bandaged. Maybe its looking like tonight is the night????

Then again it could just be wishful thinking


----------



## Kat_Bath (13 March 2009)

Slightly off topic but is the grey in the barn a weaver? As far as I know I've never actually sene one but only been on small yards/fields... I'm just wondering if it is, for refernce!


----------



## muddy boots (13 March 2009)

ANother weekend, so I can watch!! Thanks Kossette, but sorry for all those suffering from sleep deprivation.


----------



## thorwaldharry (13 March 2009)

shes pushing it back in again!


----------



## Bossdog (13 March 2009)

Doesn't look like it will be on long though!!


----------



## LJK (13 March 2009)

Not sure how long that tail bandage will last - she seems determined to scratch it off at the moment


----------



## rockinghorse (13 March 2009)

why a tail bandage?


----------



## LJK (13 March 2009)

Great minds think alike and also at the same time. SNAP!


----------



## scotsmare (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]





why a tail bandage? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Rollestone is obviously feeling optimistic that she's gonna foal soon


----------



## bexandspooky (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]





why a tail bandage? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Rollestone is obviously feeling optimistic that she's gonna foal soon 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Minguided optomism?! I think she is having us all on and is just filling up on all that hay!


----------



## spaniel (13 March 2009)

Perhaps now she has the tail bandage on she will get the hint about what she is supposed to be doing!

I cant believe we are going into a second weekend of Kossette watch!  Im knackered!


----------



## BuckingHorse (13 March 2009)

It's looking pretty imminent!  Mid you, I thought that about 10 minutes ago and she just started eating again!


----------



## Louby (13 March 2009)

My god, she looks like shes going to pop!
Poor Kossette, looks fed up now


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Perhaps now she has the tail bandage on she will get the hint about what she is supposed to be doing!


[/ QUOTE ]



hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## rockinghorse (13 March 2009)

theyv'e velcroed her to the wall!!


----------



## MissIndependance (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Love the studs caption "hes going in to get it"...Happy Birthday samstar.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Excuse me? I'm not a he!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Evening all! So all ready for tonights non event then?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Who ever was asking about the grey weaving - yes it is weaving and its really good at it!! saw it the otherday when it was in.

samstars pooter is poorly so won't be joining us tonight so I will be texting regular updates to her!!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Wish K would get her bum off the wall and let that foal out


----------



## MissIndependance (13 March 2009)

Sorry abot the lack of cam earlier... someone random did text me asking if K was ok? Was that someone from here? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I went to print a document and bent down to get the paper which is in the cupboard by the pc that the cam runs from... and was almost bowled over by the heat... I then realised the pc had been on non stop for over 2 weeks and was seriously overheated.... so switched it off for a few hours to cool down...!  Sorry for panicking people...

The old baggage is fine... legs covered with milk, I milked her tonight (dodging her trying to kick me) and milk is thick and white, teats full to bursting, tight and hard... quarters so slack they're like jelly, everything has dropped and moved back

So.... should be tonight... LOL now where have I heard that before!!


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (13 March 2009)

Perhaps you should try reverse pyscology(sp?) rollestone ...


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

Oooh really hope so Rollestone


----------



## cyberhorse (13 March 2009)

Gotta go now, keep your legs crossed K until I get back...


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

omg I dont think she could hold that foal any longer if she tried


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (13 March 2009)

Is she pushing now ?? ??


----------



## bexandspooky (13 March 2009)

She does look suspiciously like she is waiting for everyone to go home - a bit more thoughtful then previous nights, checking the edges of the stables......or am i overanalysing?!


----------



## rockinghorse (13 March 2009)

so names if she foals tonight:
Rollestone Comic
Rollestone Friday 13th
Rollestone Comic Relief 
Rollestone Kilimanjaro

Apologies must be sleep deprivation...........


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (13 March 2009)

She was holding her tail up for a while there and looked as if she was straining, I thought she was going to poo but nothing came .


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

Rollestone voodoo child 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 sorry but always liked the name voodoochild 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Rollestone superstition


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

Really like Rollestone Superstition


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (13 March 2009)

she doesnt look comfortable at all tonight!

But then we have been saying that for days now!

Come on Kossette!


----------



## bexandspooky (13 March 2009)

I like Kilimanjaro - It has a certain grandness about it!


----------



## bexandspooky (13 March 2009)

Blimey - hasn't her backend changed shape alot - looks really loose now compared to last night


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

looks like she finally managed to rub the tail bandage off


----------



## MissIndependance (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
so names if she foals tonight:
Rollestone Comic
Rollestone Friday 13th
Rollestone Comic Relief 
Rollestone Kilimanjaro

Apologies must be sleep deprivation........... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Kilimanjaro - that would have been fab - previous years I've followed the mare's initial so K would have been perfect. But this year am going with A after daddy...

Have just asked someone to redo the tail bandage that she has almost rubbed off! People still milling round yard so I suspect it'll be a while yet...


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

Evenin Kossie watchers! I'm in for the night, got some wine, comic relief on the TV and laptop is on the coffee table.

C'mon Kossette please xxx


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

How about Rollestone Ariel then 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 good name for a filly


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

How about Rollestone Armani 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Or Rollestone Ambition


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

evening all. another night at the mad house!! got comic relief to keep me awake! she better have it 2nite. i need to start having early nights


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

Never felt the need for a lap top before but wish I had one tonight.  Computer in one, very cold, room, tv in another, going to be keeping fit going from one place to another


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

Is the bandaging/plaiting of tail a way to encourage her? lol She does have a lovely full tail, would be a shame to gunk it up


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

Evening!! 
What have i missed?

Happy birthday Samstar!!!!


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

Come on Kossette love! We wanna see the foal!!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Rollestone Asali - asali is swahili for honey so sort of comic relief related!!


----------



## guisbrogal (13 March 2009)

I like 'Rollestone Amanda'  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Happy birthday to all those having birthdays today, including my little sister. Happy Birthday lollin!

PS Rollestone please can you tell them to hurry up and put the lights out!


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

What about Rollestone Are you ever going to have the foal Kossette???


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

Yes, happy birthday Samstar and others including my brother!

HAPPY 18TH RUSSELL VARLEY!!


----------



## Mudsplasher (13 March 2009)

I'm here and all set for an evenings viewing - again  
	
	
		
		
	


	




- I have the Indian takeaway menu (sorry no carrot vindaloo  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) a phone and a nice bottle of Magners . I really hope it's tonight - not sure I can stay awake much longer


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (13 March 2009)

Alot of lip curling going on , or perhaps she just making faces at the viewers


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (13 March 2009)

Naww bless her , she pooed and then looked at it .....

"nope koss thats not a foal yet "


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

I've just had a thought. You know how the most popular threads go into Horse&amp;Hound magasine? This week will be..
"Kossette Monday thread"
"Kossette Tuesday thread"
Etc, get what I mean? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




The whole list will be Rollestone/Kossette topics


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

LOL!

Kossette was smiling for the camera


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

Hi just noticed your just down the road from me!!


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

CHEESE!!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Loving the face pulling lol


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (13 March 2009)

Rollestone Amusement - for Comic Relief and for keeping us amused   ????

Assuming it does happen tonight.........


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

what about rollenstone Aparition? (sp?)


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

haha bless her cottons
SMILE
	
	
		
		
	


	





OOH how about Rollestone assumption.......for all the times we have assumed she will foal


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

hi all, i am in for the night too, going to get jammas on, one eye on the corrie wedding and one eye on Kosette.


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I've just had a thought. You know how the most popular threads go into Horse&amp;Hound magasine? This week will be..
"Kossette Monday thread"
"Kossette Tuesday thread"
Etc, get what I mean? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




The whole list will be Rollestone/Kossette topics 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Doubt it will be, it seems to be very selective about what posts go on, none of the franch threads made it!


----------



## Honeypots (13 March 2009)

Aww...she does look uncomfortable tonight...looks like Samstar could get her birthday wish...she will be pleased


----------



## thorwaldharry (13 March 2009)

just said to other half- ou ou she pawing the ground, to which he replied, she has been doing that for days!!!(at least he is listning!!)


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Have just texted samstar an update! she is trying to find a pooter to watch on!!


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
what about rollenstone Aparition? (sp?) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ooo thats good if it has to be an A theme.

Themes annoy me now, at work all the horses HAVE to be dickensian.... eugh, we're running out of names now too and ending up with really obscure ones... Magnus is particularly unknown. He's from The Pickwick Papers


----------



## bexandspooky (13 March 2009)

Look out people - whats she up to with that nesting and belly kicking!!


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (13 March 2009)

Rollestone Angels Glory 
Rollestone Angel of mine 

Rollestone Apollo 

Rollestone Apache 

Rollestone Artemis (sp?)

Rollestone Azbo 

Rollestone Aztec

Rollestone Asia 

Rollestone Alana

Rollestone Aladdin


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

i think this is looking very likely. il eat my hat if she doesnt foal 2nite!


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

QR
Is the lots of lip curling a sign of labour?


----------



## Honeypots (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Have just texted samstar an update! she is trying to find a pooter to watch on!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Me too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.... If I had a spare laptop I'd take it round...she's only down the road from me


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

I think tonights the night


----------



## funkyfilly_92 (13 March 2009)

is someone able to post the link 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 please x


----------



## Honeypots (13 March 2009)

Whats wityh the tongue..lol


----------



## SunSmile (13 March 2009)

Helloooo 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Oh my goodness has she STILL not foaled?!


----------



## bexandspooky (13 March 2009)

i'm soooo excited!!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Have just texted samstar an update! she is trying to find a pooter to watch on!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Me too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.... If I had a spare laptop I'd take it round...she's only down the road from me 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Can't she watch with you?!


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi just noticed your just down the road from me!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

yeah? I noticed you were in Derbyshire, but wasn't sure if you were anywhere near.


----------



## thorwaldharry (13 March 2009)

ouuu im getting excited, look very unsettled


----------



## Vicky4567 (13 March 2009)

http://video.myhorsecam.com/rollestone/rollestone1.htm

What about Rollestone Africa - comic relief theme


----------



## MrsElle (13 March 2009)

http://video.myhorsecam.com/rollestone/rollestone1.htm


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

http://www.rollestone-farm.com/FOALCAM.html

Snap!


----------



## PaintboxEDT (13 March 2009)

she is def looking ready to have littlen,the bigest event of the last 2 weeks is gona happen tonite !!


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

Rollestone 

Agamenon
Artimissia
Apollo
Achilies
Artimis
Astarte
Ashanti
Athena
Ajax
Amenhotep
Amun
Aubis
Akhenaten
Aristole


----------



## Honeypots (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Have just texted samstar an update! she is trying to find a pooter to watch on!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Me too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.... If I had a spare laptop I'd take it round...she's only down the road from me 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Can't she watch with you?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

She can but its her birthday and I guess her family will want her home...am gonna suggest it tho


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

Are the lights still on in the yard??
Go home liveries.....


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

Aagh, is it just me, cam is now on the barn not her stable !

Panic over, back on her agian now


----------



## michaelj (13 March 2009)

Get a bloody wiggle on Kossette!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Yes I would - she'll have another birthday next year....


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Damn, all that activity and now she just seems to be chilling.

*More foaling vibes*


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

Ive just got home from Ilkeston as ive just popped over to Ikea!! Had yummy meatballs for tea!!


----------



## isamuppet (13 March 2009)

its happening, best of luck Kosette, not long now! - its very interesting. we have mares I watch for days waiting just like everyone on here has! I'm just as excited for her as I am our own. 

Rollestone Ace
Rollestone Am I
Rollestone A man!! bound to be to have kept us waiting for so long!!


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

this had GOT to be it!!!!


----------



## kafrin181995 (13 March 2009)

is she having it?


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

Hi everyone glad to see it wasn't a daytime foalie! She is showing lots of signs tonight!


----------



## thorwaldharry (13 March 2009)

shes pulling lots of faces


----------



## Twizzel (13 March 2009)

Do you think I could tell uni that I haven't done my (already 10 days late) essay because of Kossette? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I seriously need to get it started but want to watch her at the same time... on full screen!!


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

All the liveries need to begger off lol


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Whats with the lip curling? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Is it a way of sensing if its safe to have the foal or something? 

Sorry if its a very silly question


----------



## bexandspooky (13 March 2009)

She must be just waiting for those liveries to bugger off home!!


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

OMG she is going to get down!! so exciting


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (13 March 2009)

She is soooooo wanting to have it now ,  Shes really wanting to lay down but just not right yet


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

What about rollestone Amen!


----------



## _jetset_ (13 March 2009)

My mare did this an hour or so before she foaled down... I think some of it might be a discomfort thing.

Definitely looking imminent.


----------



## funkyfilly_92 (13 March 2009)

thank you kinds ladies and gentleman 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## isamuppet (13 March 2009)

One of ours does this when about to foal!


----------



## B_2_B (13 March 2009)

Ahhhhh hi everyone how exciting!


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

Don't know but suspect she's testing scents etc to see if it's safe, maybe. Looks very restless now. Think it will be a filly tonight!!!!


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

How exciting!!!!


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

i think we might be in for an early one. the quicker those lights go off. the quickers she get on with it. i think she is in first stage labour


----------



## bexandspooky (13 March 2009)

I'm still voting colt!


----------



## Three (13 March 2009)

Rollestone's Amusement 

In honour of Comic Relief and the laugh Kossette's been having at our expense!!


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

She nearly went down!
Rollestone kick out the liveries!


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

Is there any signs that her waters have broke yet!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

i know!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 omg i cant deal with this excitement haha. i reckon as soon as the lights go off she'll go down


----------



## dozzie (13 March 2009)

I think she is asking for an epidural!


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
what about rollenstone Aparition? (sp?) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ooo thats good if it has to be an A theme.

Themes annoy me now, at work all the horses HAVE to be dickensian.... eugh, we're running out of names now too and ending up with really obscure ones... Magnus is particularly unknown. He's from The Pickwick Papers 

[/ QUOTE ]

thank you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i cant spell tonight, been up 48 hrs and my brain seems to be breaking now lol.


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

Filly!!! Filly!!


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

Still think Filly! Don't know why but 50/50 chance!!!!!!


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

Rollestone go down and turn the lights off on the liveries lol


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

you will know they have when a white bag appears that can take up to an hour from now though


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

i think we are moving people!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

oooooooo lights are off, hurrah!


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

Its so exciting


----------



## dozzie (13 March 2009)

Dont care so long as it is born before the pub closes!


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

Yeh lights out!


----------



## isamuppet (13 March 2009)

She dont care about the liveries anymore and the lights left on is better, can disturb her more turning them on later when she may need a bit of help! oh its just a poo she needed! hehe


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (13 March 2009)

Now shes back to the door wondering where everyone is , BRING THEM ALL BACK AGAIN


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

better not be just a poo :|


----------



## thorwaldharry (13 March 2009)

in on 2 laptops now so i can read threads and have large screen view!!


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

I bet when it happens she is facing thw rong way!!


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

woooohooooo I'm here everyone, kossette you don't get away that lightly my dear 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  think I'm just in bl**dy time to. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





thanks slinkycorn for messaging to me with updates 
	
	
		
		
	


	






oooops forgot the uni bit, I'm so excited lol


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

Well, if she's in the first stage of labour you might just fit a quick trip in before eleven!!!!! Otherwise, you're on the text run!!!!


----------



## Equus Leather (13 March 2009)

This is quite exciting now!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

She is seriously not eating for her - maybe is going to finally explode!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'm sticking with a filly!!


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

Happy Birthday Hon xxx just in time too


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

what does the text say tonight on the camera? i really cant read it lol


----------



## PaintboxEDT (13 March 2009)

cant type fast enough just want to get back to watching !! at last yey


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

I want to go for a shower but scared in case i miss anything


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
woooohooooo I'm here everyone, kossette you don't get away that lightly my dear 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  think I'm just in bl**dy time to. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





thanks slinkycorn for messaging to me with updates 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yeh you got your puter fixed!!!


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

thats it, i am going in to get the thing!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
woooohooooo I'm here everyone, kossette you don't get away that lightly my dear 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  think I'm just in bl**dy time to. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





thanks slinkycorn for messaging to me with updates 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

No probs!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 glad you have made it - especially after the late nights this week!!


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I want to go for a shower but scared in case i miss anything 

[/ QUOTE ]

We dont mind you being smelly


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

Text says "That's it! I'm going into get the bloody thing!!- KOSETTE- DRIPPING MILK- GOOD TO GO! Hope that helps


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

Omg belly kicking!!!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

oooh thankyou haha, it was bugging me!


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (13 March 2009)

Definite Straining there


----------



## brighthair (13 March 2009)

I'm starving, covered in mud and still in jodphurs. I'm not moving though!!


----------



## scotsmare (13 March 2009)

Ooooohhh, looks like I came home just in time


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

haha good look at her teeth!


----------



## dozzie (13 March 2009)

Have I got time to nip out for a bottle of wine? 

Aha! OH has just come in I think. He may have supplies!


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

QR

She smilied at the camera


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

PMSL it was like she was smiling at the camera then!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just joined in for tonight, what've I missed?  Is she acting differently tonight than she has over the last few nights??


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

Wont be long now guys


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I want to go for a shower but scared in case i miss anything 

[/ QUOTE ]

We dont mind you being smelly 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






 thanks, still in jods.
oh look she nearly went down.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

hell yeah. Keeps going to lie down too!


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

i love her smiling at us!!


----------



## Murphy88 (13 March 2009)

Finally kosette, looks like something might be happening. She's going to have the bloody thing right in the corner though, just wait and see!


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 March 2009)

Yep - she's definitely on the job now - stay tuned!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I want to go for a shower but scared in case i miss anything 

[/ QUOTE ]

We dont mind you being smelly 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






 thanks, still in jods.
oh look she nearly went down. 

[/ QUOTE ]

By the way she is acting I think she can smell you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## bexandspooky (13 March 2009)

Within the next hour or so I would expect a little kossette in there with her!!


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

Snooze now!!


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

Do you think her face pulling is the equivalent of gas and air!!!!!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

I sent hubby to take the lad to cadets for his weekend camp cuz knowing my luck she would have had it in the 10 minutes it takes to get there and back


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I want to go for a shower but scared in case i miss anything 

[/ QUOTE ]

We dont mind you being smelly 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






 thanks, still in jods.
oh look she nearly went down. 

[/ QUOTE ]

By the way she is acting I think she can smell you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

the twisting of her neck, would that be contractions?


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

she better not fall asleep.....


----------



## scotsmare (13 March 2009)

Oh feck, come on Kossette - I've got to pick my daughter up in 50 mins


----------



## isamuppet (13 March 2009)

Do what I do have the foal cam and horseandhound on at same time she is on one side and the forum on the other! when its immenant! (cant spell) just focus on her!


----------



## _unregistered_ (13 March 2009)

Right finally i join foal watch and looking at her I assume I havent missed anything !


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Within the next hour or so I would expect a little kossette in there with her!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lets hope so! then we can all get a decent nights kip!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Oh no I forgot - we'll have to stay up and watch the cute foalie.....


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I want to go for a shower but scared in case i miss anything 

[/ QUOTE ]

We dont mind you being smelly 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






 thanks, still in jods.
oh look she nearly went down. 

[/ QUOTE ]

By the way she is acting I think she can smell you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

you cheeky wee mare


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Do what I do have the foal cam and horseandhound on at same time she is on one side and the forum on the other! when its immenant! (cant spell) just focus on her! 

[/ QUOTE ]


ditto, me got that


----------



## MooMoo (13 March 2009)

IT WONT WORK FOR ME!!

whats happening?


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

i think she is resting with the break in the contractions. thats just my theory though. she could be pretending for all i know haha


----------



## bexandspooky (13 March 2009)

she had better hurry up, friday night is pub night!!


----------



## Honeypots (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
the twisting of her neck, would that be contractions? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I guess its a response to pain and the lip curling is the equivalent of us swearing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Does anyone else feel sorry for her to be going through childbirth 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 although animals do seem to give birth so much better than us humans!!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I want to go for a shower but scared in case i miss anything 

[/ QUOTE ]

We dont mind you being smelly 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






 thanks, still in jods.
oh look she nearly went down. 

[/ QUOTE ]

By the way she is acting I think she can smell you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

you cheeky wee mare  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

I couldn't help myself...sorry


----------



## LizzieJ (13 March 2009)

I have her up in the corner too


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

Will someone please wake her up !


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

ould this be an inbetween contraction snooze?


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

Theyve changed the words at the bottom of the camera so it means its happening


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

She just looked round.  Yes Kossette, you pooed, you didn't have your baby - lay down and push mare!!!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

she's pooing a lot tonight too, making room?


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

She soo wants to lie down..


----------



## scotsmare (13 March 2009)

LOL trust Kosette to still be considering eating


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
LOL trust Kosette to still be considering eating 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Do you remember how bad it was when she was due to foal with Kharma? Jeez I don't think I've ever seen a mare eat so much


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

She's down!!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

:O she's down!!


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

down down down


----------



## Honeypots (13 March 2009)

ooo..ooo...ooo...she going down...no she's not..aarrgghhh


----------



## Cyrus (13 March 2009)

Oooo shes down


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

OMG SHES DOWN! *Kays off the energy drink*


----------



## Louby (13 March 2009)

Shes down, oooh


----------



## isamuppet (13 March 2009)

Good girl! now get down and push me lovely


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

oooh gone down


----------



## Beccaeve (13 March 2009)

She's down!!!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

ooooooo ooooooo c'mon Kossette!!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

shes down 
omg is this it?


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (13 March 2009)

and we are down !


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

this is it


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

bless her, she is getting tired.


----------



## thorwaldharry (13 March 2009)

can she shuffle up a bit!!


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

her arse is right up against that wall!!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

And she's down 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Come on girl get pushing - this is no time to take a nap


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

Is this the first time she has been down in a while that anyone knows of?


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

Push Kossette!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

what a shame, nobody to mop her brow


----------



## michaelj (13 March 2009)

And She's DOWN!


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

omg its gone off


----------



## Louby (13 March 2009)

Aaagh screen gone off again!


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

down but not out yet!!!!!! Soon me thinks


----------



## isamuppet (13 March 2009)

she's just going to sleep for a few hours just to keep us all waiting!! bugger my chinese is cold and now I have a blank screen!


----------



## SunSmile (13 March 2009)

ARGH my camera died


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

she needs to make more room for baby!


----------



## TicTac (13 March 2009)

If it'a colt how about Rollestone Rudolf ( Red nose day)


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

B****r my sceen just gone off


----------



## Cyrus (13 March 2009)

Keltic just hit refresh, mine went off too 

Cumon Kossette


----------



## Murphy88 (13 March 2009)

if she could just shuffle forward a bit so we could see better that would be helpful!! 

PUSH KOSSETTE, PUSH


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

omg i nearly wet myself then!!! its back.....
Phew...


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

she will most likely get up and down for a while till her waters break then she wont get up till the foals born.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

thought it was just me. it is back now tho


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Phew back on now


----------



## Oldenburg (13 March 2009)

Its gone blank noooooooo


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

YAY! Early foal!


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

rollestone can you shift her to middle of stable please, we can't see


----------



## SunSmile (13 March 2009)

Phew i'm back on!
Could she be any closer to the wall?! Move into the middle Kossette!


----------



## abbie29 (13 March 2009)

Is she having us on and just snoozing?!


----------



## misst (13 March 2009)

I have just come in - is this it??? I am supposed to be going out for a curry OH not impressed with me saying wait!
Hurry up Kossette we are hungry..


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Lost my pic so refreshed in a panic and got it back on *phew*

Want to mop my brow never mind hers - blimey this is exciting stuff


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
omg i nearly wet myself then!!! its back.....
Phew... 

[/ QUOTE ]

don't do that, you'll smell worse than me


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

Rudolf is good; someone suggested Rollestone Comic.  What about something to do with it being Friday 13th? It wouldn't be unlucky if he/she made their appearance today?!


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
If it'a colt how about Rollestone Rudolf ( Red nose day) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I like that very creative!


----------



## TicTac (13 March 2009)

Have I got time for a quick shower?  ........................yep. will be back in a jiffy


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

qr

Im suprised she has'nt lay doen next to her hay!


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is she having us on and just snoozing?! 

[/ QUOTE ]
If you looks closeley you can see her breathing is very heavy. this first stage can last up to an hour so we might have a long wait.


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

OK Kossette, my OH is sure your foalcam is bloking his iphone from working!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and he would like you to hurry up as he cant play with his online chess buddies while i am on here!!


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Have I got time for a quick shower?  ........................yep. will be back in a jiffy 

[/ QUOTE ]

*crosses fingers* Come on sod's law!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

AT LEAST WE COULD SEE THEN!! woops, caps lock.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Have I got time for a quick shower?  ........................yep. will be back in a jiffy 

[/ QUOTE ]

SHE'S FOALING, SHE'S FOALING!!






 she isn't...yet.  Just thought I'd get you prepared for the mad dash out of the shower


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
omg i nearly wet myself then!!! its back.....
Phew... 

[/ QUOTE ]

don't do that, you'll smell worse than me   
	
	
		
		
	


	



 

[/ QUOTE ]

*pops out for tena lady as cant take the excitement*


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

whos up for going down there, and quickly moving her by grabbing a front foot each? I'll grab one


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is she having us on and just snoozing?! 

[/ QUOTE ]
If you looks closeley you can see her breathing is very heavy. this first stage can last up to an hour so we might have a long wait. 

[/ QUOTE ]

really? right, quick shower and jammas on.
you better be right


----------



## Honeypots (13 March 2009)

Samstar...dare I ask how the Banoffee pie was?!!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is she having us on and just snoozing?! 

[/ QUOTE ]
If you looks closeley you can see her breathing is very heavy. this first stage can last up to an hour so we might have a long wait. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nothing will be a long wait after the merry dance se has led us all week!!


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

How does everyone manage to comment so quick whilst watching?


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

I'll grab another 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Just going to transfer lappy to bedroom so I can watch NCIS as well as watch K foaling


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is she having us on and just snoozing?! 

[/ QUOTE ]
If you looks closeley you can see her breathing is very heavy. this first stage can last up to an hour so we might have a long wait. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nothing will be a long wait after the merry dance se has led us all week!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

The foal should be called something like Rollestone Joker...Comic Relief being funny and all that but she'es played a fine joke on us for god know's how long with the waiting!!!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

lightning bolts for fingers


----------



## hollyberry86 (13 March 2009)

ah wow this is so exciting, doing revision for exams at the moment but what a distraction!!!


----------



## MissIndependance (13 March 2009)

And........


She is having a nap! lol First time she's been down in about 4 days I think...


----------



## isamuppet (13 March 2009)

we have bets on here what time, we have a 10, 11, 11.30 11.45, 2, morning!


----------



## kafrin181995 (13 March 2009)

Oh My God she is o so so so so cute when she lies donw so goroeeus but can she just have the baby very soon?


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
How does everyone manage to comment so quick whilst watching? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I am abnormally quick at typing


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
How does everyone manage to comment so quick whilst watching? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dunno about anyone else but I can speed read and flick between forum and camera and post


----------



## MissIndependance (13 March 2009)

I have printed a big F for Filly and C for colt so I can let you know what she has!


----------



## isamuppet (13 March 2009)

Rollestone Agud'n'


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
How does everyone manage to comment so quick whilst watching? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have the cam in a seperate window and make it and the forum smaller so you can see both! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Then frantically hit full screen if something happens!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

Oh god I got excited then!! But t'was a roll of sorts


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
How does everyone manage to comment so quick whilst watching? 

[/ QUOTE ]

minimize her to corner of your screen


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

Having a quick roll I see.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




And thanks Rollestone


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Thats where I'm going wrong


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 March 2009)

I'm betting she has it by 10.30


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have printed a big F for Filly and C for colt so I can let you know what she has! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Genius


----------



## michaelj (13 March 2009)

What can I say... Kossette has given all out fingers... AND Keyboards a workout this past week!


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

I've put her in the corner of my screen and opened another tab for the forum then I can type(after a fashion!!!) and watch at the same time.


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

Oh bless her.....


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

Oh Oh Oh...


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

aww she's tired


----------



## bexandspooky (13 March 2009)

OH thought that the F might stand for 'Foal' and the C might stand for 'crap'!!


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have printed a big F for Filly and C for colt so I can let you know what she has! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you!!!!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

Rollestone, how far over her due date is she this time?


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
OH thought that the F might stand for 'Foal' and the C might stand for 'crap'!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lol!!


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

bless her. i think this could take a while lol


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

i am beginning to feel for her!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
OH thought that the F might stand for 'Foal' and the C might stand for 'crap'!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL

Or C for Cow...you never know what may have tried to have their way with her.

Don't know if such a thing can happen, but if it can, do you have H for He/She??


----------



## PaintboxEDT (13 March 2009)

good luck girlie were all here for you !! you could move over a bit though !! cant see that well


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

I want to give K a big cuddle bless her!


----------



## Eriskayowner (13 March 2009)

She's going to get cast in a minute...


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Hah! shes tired?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 what about the rest of us? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




!  now if she would just crack on we could all have a decent kip!!


----------



## michaelj (13 March 2009)

Aww, Poor Kossette!
Looks a little painful!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

back....
oh heck is she ok?


----------



## 3Beasties (13 March 2009)

Agggg, just got in!!!  Thanks so much Izzy for the Texts, I was on my way home when I got them, put my foot down and flew  home so couldn't text back!!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

i need a huge bowl of malties. Brb!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have just come in - is this it??? I am supposed to be going out for a curry OH not impressed with me saying wait!
Hurry up Kossette we are hungry.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

She'll be anything from 20 minutes to 2 hours!!  She's having internal contractions - then looking around to see if it's miraculously appeared - then ......

Send OH out to GET the curry!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

Poor girly, she must feel so uncomfortable.

I have to say, K is one of my favourite mares on HHO, I remember first seeing her when she foaled with Kharma in 2007 and have loved her ever since 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I would love to know what is making her smell the air so much.  Someone home cooking?


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Aww, Poor Kossette!
Looks a little painful! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Now thats a typical male attitude to giving birth


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

OMG this is so exciting!!!


----------



## scotsmare (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I have just come in - is this it??? I am supposed to be going out for a curry OH not impressed with me saying wait!
Hurry up Kossette we are hungry.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

She'll be anything from 20 minutes to 2 hours!!  She's having internal contractions - then looking around to see if it's miraculously appeared - then ......

Send OH out to GET the curry!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Please not 20 mins - I have to out for 10 mins to pick up small child from friends house 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Would it be cruel to make her walk 2 miles along a country road in the dark??


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I have just come in - is this it??? I am supposed to be going out for a curry OH not impressed with me saying wait!
Hurry up Kossette we are hungry.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

She'll be anything from 20 minutes to 2 hours!!  She's having internal contractions - then looking around to see if it's miraculously appeared - then ......

Send OH out to GET the curry!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL.

I'm waiting for OH to get home so he can make me tea.  I daren't move.


----------



## Donkeymad (13 March 2009)

Is anybody else have trouble with the videocam?


----------



## Twizzel (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I have just come in - is this it??? I am supposed to be going out for a curry OH not impressed with me saying wait!
Hurry up Kossette we are hungry.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

She'll be anything from 20 minutes to 2 hours!!  She's having internal contractions - then looking around to see if it's miraculously appeared - then ......

Send OH out to GET the curry!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Please not 20 mins - I have to out for 10 mins to pick up small child from friends house 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Would it be cruel to make her walk 2 miles along a country road in the dark?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]


No, she will understand


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I have just come in - is this it??? I am supposed to be going out for a curry OH not impressed with me saying wait!
Hurry up Kossette we are hungry.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

She'll be anything from 20 minutes to 2 hours!!  She's having internal contractions - then looking around to see if it's miraculously appeared - then ......

Send OH out to GET the curry!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Please not 20 mins - I have to out for 10 mins to pick up small child from friends house 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Would it be cruel to make her walk 2 miles along a country road in the dark?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Cruel...maybe.  Necessary...that's one excuse


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is anybody else have trouble with the videocam? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


No probs here


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

why does she sniff constantly?


----------



## abbie29 (13 March 2009)

Mine goes off every now and then but comes back when I refresh it.


----------



## Donkeymad (13 March 2009)

Buggar - must be my comp then


----------



## MissIndependance (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Rollestone, how far over her due date is she this time? 

[/ QUOTE ]

11 days last time...


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

I'm just realising why the motherhood thing didnt appeal to me.  Looks very painful


----------



## ladylisa (13 March 2009)

omg omg omg omg


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


I would love to know what is making her smell the air so much.  Someone home cooking? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

They always do that - that and/or lick the walls! Or both! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Whether it's the hormones telling them they're about to have to lick a newborn - or whether they're checking the air for a scent of a predator -


----------



## rockinghorse (13 March 2009)

350 days kossette is alot of days having a foal in your stomache also you are so cute and i bet your foal will be adorable xx 
(written by my youngest daughter watching with me)


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm just realising why the motherhood thing didnt appeal to me.  Looks very painful 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

it's easy peasy, well, it does smart a bit.


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

At last, after all these days I have finally worked out how to get both windows open on my screen!!!

We are all rooting for you Kossette


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I have just come in - is this it??? I am supposed to be going out for a curry OH not impressed with me saying wait!
Hurry up Kossette we are hungry.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

She'll be anything from 20 minutes to 2 hours!!  She's having internal contractions - then looking around to see if it's miraculously appeared - then ......

Send OH out to GET the curry!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Please not 20 mins - I have to out for 10 mins to pick up small child from friends house 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Would it be cruel to make her walk 2 miles along a country road in the dark?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

No tell her its a big adventure - and its character building!!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm just realising why the motherhood thing didnt appeal to me.  Looks very painful 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I intend to use this as evidence as to why I am never having kids...giving birth to a baby of any kind (foal/human/Shils species) is not something that I can think you get over quickly.  Especially if you are a wimp like me


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I'm just realising why the motherhood thing didnt appeal to me.  Looks very painful 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

it's easy peasy, well, it does smart a bit. 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

That has to be the understatement of the month!! PMSL


----------



## TicTac (13 March 2009)

I'm Back! and on the name front again and it being red nose day, it deffo looks like it will arrive this evening so as I suggested before Rollestone Rudolf for a colt earlier howabout  Rollestone Ruby for a filly? 
	
	
		
		
	


	












 <font color="red">  </font> <font color="red">  </font>


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

Ohh Rollestone Ruby is a beautiful name 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Better than my poor attempts anyway


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Me too sitting here with my legs crossed


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

was that a squirt of milk?!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

mmmm crumpets


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

i am hungry my sir fry was pants!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
mmmm crumpets 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Oh not fair.  Care to share?  I can't move


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

I think the stallion name starts with an A so Rollestone A??????


----------



## LizzieJ (13 March 2009)

Argh, it keeps freezing!


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

yum yum, honeypots your cooking excels!  you can make that again anyday


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

and shes up!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

I love the name ruby. i used to ride a huge chestnut mare and named her ruby as she came without a name.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I think the stallion name starts with an A so Rollestone A?????? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shame it isn't 1st April. It could've been called Rollestone April Fool.


----------



## Dizzykizzy (13 March 2009)

Aaaahhhh crumbs, I'm trying to watch a wedding on Corrie as well as Red Nose day fings and Kossette.........oh and read what everyone else is writing too.........


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

Oh she's up


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

eww, soapy crumpets 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 bleh, damn somerfield!


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

that poo was HUGE


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

It keeps freezing and then buffering again - every 30 seconds or so.  It's driving me mad!!!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Aaaahhhh crumbs, I'm trying to watch a wedding on Corrie as well as Red Nose day fings and Kossette.........oh and read what everyone else is writing too......... 

[/ QUOTE ]

just as well us women can multi task


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I think the stallion name starts with an A so Rollestone A?????? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've got it!!

Rollestone About Time!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am poor at this


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Argh, it keeps freezing! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know! Its annoying!


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

Rollestone Anticipation 
	
	
		
		
	


	





she has to roll to get foal aligned correctly, or have I missed that?


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I think the stallion name starts with an A so Rollestone A?????? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've got it!!

Rollestone About Time!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am poor at this 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Classic!


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

Or At Last!!!!!


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It keeps freezing and then buffering again - every 30 seconds or so.  It's driving me mad!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]
same here


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

screen gone black arrgghh


----------



## SilverSkye (13 March 2009)

If she could get down there we would have a perfect view! She looks like she is waiting for her tea to be delivered now, wonder if rollestone has had a pizza delivery and K has heard and is waiting for her share!


----------



## pricklyflower (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Argh, it keeps freezing! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know! Its annoying! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine too, do you think it's because everyone's on the webpage watching??


----------



## LizzieJ (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It keeps freezing and then buffering again - every 30 seconds or so.  It's driving me mad!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine is too


----------



## 3Beasties (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I think the stallion name starts with an A so Rollestone A?????? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've got it!!

Rollestone About Time!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am poor at this 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

That sounds perfect!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

I have red wine and gooey mini chocolate rolls for anyone who can't move!!


----------



## Gucci_b (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Argh, it keeps freezing! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know! Its annoying! 

[/ QUOTE ]

mine also keeps freezing, grrrrr
she's going to foal soon!!!!!


----------



## 3Beasties (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
It keeps freezing and then buffering again - every 30 seconds or so.  It's driving me mad!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine is too 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

And Mine


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Oh well, at least it isn't just me 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Maybe there's too many of us watching it lol


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

pass the mini rolls please


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

I'll be a taker on the gooey mini chocolate rolls please... *drools*


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

its back, omg i am so excited


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

*mini rolls on their way* pass them on!!


----------



## MissIndependance (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It keeps freezing and then buffering again - every 30 seconds or so.  It's driving me mad!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's cos so many people are watching.... overloads the server!


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

awww i want chocolate..... 

I love how she's positioned her arse to us! lol she knows we're watching!


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

Ive got a honeycomb toblerone... wanna share??


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

all yours fine_and_dandy


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

i've not got anything chocolatey


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Thanks Rollestone, I thought that might be the problem.

Can you get a bigger server for us please


----------



## abbie29 (13 March 2009)

Oooo, toblerone!! Might have to send the OH to Tescos on a munchies run - any orders?


----------



## scotsmare (13 March 2009)

OK Kossette, could you please hang onto your baby for another 15 mins cos I need to go and get small child 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Whose idea was it to have kids anyway...........


----------



## thorwaldharry (13 March 2009)

do you know how many are watching?


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

sorry, honey comb makes my teeth tingle 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ill stick with the mcvities, anyone?


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

got tunnocks (real ones) plus mint aero in the fridge.....must get hubby to fetch them plus another cuppa


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i've not got anything chocolatey 

[/ QUOTE ]

ill sh sh sh share......


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ive got a honeycomb toblerone... wanna share?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

is that different from the normal toblerone&gt; i love them


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have red wine and gooey mini chocolate rolls for anyone who can't move!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

I can't move but then don't think I could fit anymore food in.

that homemade banoffee pie honeypots made was deeeeeelicious


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 March 2009)

Was she straining just then or having a wee?


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
all yours fine_and_dandy 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ha ha thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have chocolate hob nobs to share?? They're the new "bigger" biscuit...more "hob" to get your mouth round


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Nooooo!  She's trying to squash it back in again lol


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

stop pushing foalie back in Kossette!


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

I can't see anything it keeps getting to buffering 50 then goes to ready!


----------



## spotty_pony (13 March 2009)

I'm going to ask a really stupid question now... but what is Kossette?!


----------



## Cheiro1 (13 March 2009)

the name of the mare!


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 March 2009)

PMSL - Kossette is the mare we're all watching... try this link

http://video.myhorsecam.com/rollestone/rollestone1.htm


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Ive got a honeycomb toblerone... wanna share?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

is that different from the normal toblerone&gt; i love them 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Think toblerone and crunchie combined!! yum


----------



## Bossdog (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
all yours fine_and_dandy 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ha ha thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have chocolate hob nobs to share?? They're the new "bigger" biscuit...more "hob" to get your mouth round 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






 LMAO!!


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm going to ask a really stupid question now... but what is Kossette?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

The mare!


----------



## Henbug (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm going to ask a really stupid question now... but what is Kossette?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

shes a HORSE


----------



## spotty_pony (13 March 2009)

oooh ok thank you!


----------



## abbie29 (13 March 2009)

Oh good, she's back to eating!


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

A little snack to keep her stenth up


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

whats the betting she will give birth to a bale of hay? lol


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

Oops!!! She's having a snack to keep her energy levels up!!!  Again!!!!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Ive got a honeycomb toblerone... wanna share?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

is that different from the normal toblerone&gt; i love them 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Think toblerone and crunchie combined!! yum 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

omg, they are 2 of my favourite sweets. i want that.


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

Definatly fond of her food this mare...


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
all yours fine_and_dandy 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ha ha thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have chocolate hob nobs to share?? They're the new "bigger" biscuit...more "hob" to get your mouth round 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






 LMAO!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL, you are a taker on my hob nobs then I take it bossdog?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh good, she's back to eating! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

OMG!! does she never stop?!! o gone walkabouts...


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

kyle has that nutella spread in the cupboard, would i be a real pig if i got that and ate it with a spoon?


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
kyle has that nutella spread in the cupboard, would i be a real pig if i got that and ate it with a spoon? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

No...I have done that with Marmite before...


----------



## PaintboxEDT (13 March 2009)

i have a nice chocolate cheesecake for afters and i shall be munching that in a bit,if i dont burn the tea because im watching k !!


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

Not at all, enjoy


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Ok camera is barely working now, and every time I refresh it, it gets worse.

Please could someone post regular updates


----------



## equity (13 March 2009)

Hello all, nothing happend yet then I see. She is in labour I take it, and not just trying to pass a full haynet.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

marmite???


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

Yip.  I am a bit of a Marmite fiend...


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
kyle has that nutella spread in the cupboard, would i be a real pig if i got that and ate it with a spoon? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

cant you spread it on some biccy's??


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

No of course not! Eat the nutella, no one will know 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I think i've got Kosette - definition = continually stuffing my face, expanding waistline and keeps people waiting!!!!


----------



## equity (13 March 2009)

Is she pressing her butt against the wall to keep it in????


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

ahhhh this freezing is doing my bonce in !!!


----------



## michaelj (13 March 2009)

The camera is getting so slow and faulty because we are ALL logged on watching!
I think we should have another thread for updates for people who are having problems with the camera!


----------



## Beccaeve (13 March 2009)

Mine keeps sticking, soo frustrating!!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
kyle has that nutella spread in the cupboard, would i be a real pig if i got that and ate it with a spoon? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

No that'll be fine - works for crunchy peanut butter too!!


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
The camera is getting so slow and faulty because we are ALL logged on watching!
I think we should have another thread for updates for people who are having problems with the camera! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No need for another thread we have this one


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

Pacing, looking at her tummy


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

biccys would just spoil it.
Field slave, you will all know.
well you have all twisted my arm, just need to wait for kyle to go to bed.


----------



## Swift08 (13 March 2009)

I thought it was my computer being stupid! Atleast we can view the camera now lol.


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

ooh YES crunchy peanut butter  
	
	
		
		
	


	





sorry can't spell


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

i just use my finger, why get a spoon dirty!!


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Thanks Keltic

I've got a black screen again


----------



## ru-fi-do (13 March 2009)

Arrrgh bloody screen, been watchin her for days now and i bet my screen goes black when she gets going. Can't wait to see a little spotty - loved Kharma.


----------



## equity (13 March 2009)

there you see, she's trying to keep it in with the wall


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)




----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

Honestly K, it'll be easier, and kinder for us, to just get it out!


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

She needs to hurry up! I need a shower and go to bed, work in the morning!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

if you right click on it and press stop, then right click and press play, it might come back, it has worked for me


----------



## TicTac (13 March 2009)

she's a very flexible old girl


----------



## michaelj (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
The camera is getting so slow and faulty because we are ALL logged on watching!
I think we should have another thread for updates for people who are having problems with the camera! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No need for another thread we have this one 

[/ QUOTE ]

Admittedly, yes...
But due to the huge amount of posts It would be hard to find updates!


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

B*gger its gone, hope the host computer hasn't over heated again


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

aarrh! camera has gone!


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

oh no ive gone black.........


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

NOOOOO - its stopped working again


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

My camera has just given up


----------



## equity (13 March 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Its gone blank.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

Pheww, back!


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

Its ok - back again..............phew!!


----------



## Louby (13 March 2009)

mine too!


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Mine too


----------



## michaelj (13 March 2009)

Get back down Kossette!


----------



## equity (13 March 2009)

Back phew


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

its back.... she is still stood bum to wall


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Pheww, back! 

[/ QUOTE ]


how strange mine didn't


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop drop.


----------



## ru-fi-do (13 March 2009)

mine keeps going black about every two mins, can't get a constant run now.


----------



## dozzie (13 March 2009)

Not just me in a panic there then! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Got the wine! Did wonder if I had got stopped by the police if they would have looked kindly on me as i had to get back as a mare was foaling and that is why I was speeding!


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

looking at tummy alot....


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

come on Kossy, spit it out


----------



## ru-fi-do (13 March 2009)

Hope she don't get down now!


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

Come on Kossette! Better out then in


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

Come on neddy stop holding it in! We want baby!!!!!!
x


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

Thinking about gooing down..


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
come on Kossy, spit it out 

[/ QUOTE ]






 she's eating hay again


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

Go down already!!


----------



## derbydevil (13 March 2009)

She's a stubborn mare - c'mon K put us out of our anticipation!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (13 March 2009)

Does anyone elses camera keep freezing??


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

awww bless.


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

c'mon Kossette!!! Push it out already!


----------



## dozzie (13 March 2009)

Why is she licking her armpits? Is this really the time for her to be  worrying about whether she has put deodorant on?


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

The suspense is killing me..........


----------



## SnowPhony (13 March 2009)

is it just my pc or does it keep freezing???


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

is that the bag. her arse is facing the wrong way!!!


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

no my bad lol


----------



## SharerSarah (13 March 2009)

yep my camera keeps freezing too!!

she can't be comfortable why on earth wont she just push it out!!


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

Nope, mine keeps freezing too and then it has to buffer every bloody 5 seconds
I need a wee and to make a brew but i darent go!
x


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

ahh bless her she doesnt know what she wants to do


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

Now she's eatting her damn bedding!


----------



## ticobay831 (13 March 2009)

why cant i see it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 all im getting is a box with a cross in it.


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

She's eating her bed now


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Do you think I've got time for a power nap?  Maybe the camera will be working when I wake up....


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
is it just my pc or does it keep freezing??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah mine too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Probably cuz there is so many of us watching tonight 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Think maybe they  need a bigger seerver now they've got a big fan club on HHO


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

was that her waters breaking??


----------



## BroadfordQueen (13 March 2009)

Did her waters just break or was it a wee?!


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

Shes pushing!!!!!!


----------



## welshcobnewbie (13 March 2009)

is she peeing or have her waters gone????


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

is this it???


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Thats some long pee


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

is that her waters or a wee


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

def water... come on push


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

How exciting!!


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

think that was her waters going


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

argh! she's facing the wrong way!


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

oh no dont freeze now camera


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
why cant i see it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 all im getting is a box with a cross in it.  
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]


download windows media player


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

WOO! we have pushing!!!!! i knew if i went for a wee something would happen
x


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
was that her waters breaking?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

that's what i thought


----------



## BroadfordQueen (13 March 2009)

shes down, this is it!!!


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

typical away frm the camera


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

i agree waters. she has 30 minutes now realistically


----------



## ru-fi-do (13 March 2009)

Is she going down???????? Black screen now.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

she's doown! and facing the wrong way!


----------



## B_2_B (13 March 2009)

Wrong way kossette!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

she's facing the worng way,, arrgghh screen gone again


----------



## guisbrogal (13 March 2009)

I can't believe she has laid that way!

How annoying after all this waiting to have the camera keep buffering


----------



## derbydevil (13 March 2009)

Yey! At last - but facing wrong way arghhh!


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

im on a time delay!! i read she is down then she got down??


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (13 March 2009)

agghh get up again and turn round so we can see!!


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

STOP BUFFERINGGGGGGGGG 
	
	
		
		
	


	




















x


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

BLACK SCREEN ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHh


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

And it looks like shes lying with her bum against the wall


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Time to fill up my wine glass then  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Anyone else whilst I'm getting


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

poor girl doesnt look happy!


----------



## derbydevil (13 March 2009)

Someone go grab her legs and turn her round! LOL!


----------



## BID (13 March 2009)

Bl***y hell my comp keeps crashing and I keep have to refresh!!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

Yes please!  No wine in the house tonight - disaster


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

She looks exhausted bless her


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

she's really staining now i think, judging by her back legs keep moving


----------



## eventrider23 (13 March 2009)

SHE'S OFF!!!  Bay on the way I think!!!


----------



## ru-fi-do (13 March 2009)

Thats what I kept getting samstar when I first tried to download the cam, I have to play mine through Firefox even though my media player is upto date.


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

look at her leg in the air


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

Shes pushing!


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

Bum against the wall isnt ideal! Bless her she doesnt look comfy.... oh getting up- might turn the right way!!


----------



## PaintboxEDT (13 March 2009)

here we go !!!!!!!!


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

*passes large glass of wine*


----------



## SilverSkye (13 March 2009)

she is having a spotty baby i think and i hope she gives rollestone a filly after all these sleepless nights!


----------



## Donkeymad (13 March 2009)

I am so angry, normally I can view with no problems - tonight - not a chance


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

thank god she got up! now FACE THE RIGHT WAY


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

Somethings disturbed her!


----------



## B_2_B (13 March 2009)

STOP BUFFERING!


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

we have a bag!!


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

oof we've turned over...


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

Well at least she moves away from the wall- couldnt stretch to a turn around tho!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (13 March 2009)

aghh im on a delay - she is still down on my screen


----------



## ticobay831 (13 March 2009)

link please someone


----------



## guisbrogal (13 March 2009)

Soemone is stood near her stable


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

Someones there to mop her brow


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

definatly contractions, but gone black again


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

omg, this is so exciting, we are going to see it all happen.


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

Down again still facing wrong way, but moved away from wall a little bit


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

Baby V soon!!!


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

can i just ask what time anyone has on their screen mine keeps refreshing


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
link please someone 

[/ QUOTE ]

http://video.myhorsecam.com/rollestone/rollestone1.htm


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

http://video.myhorsecam.com/rollestone/rollestone1.htm


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

Oh someones having a look at the business end!!


----------



## scotsmare (13 March 2009)

I hope everything is ok


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

baaby!!


----------



## ticobay831 (13 March 2009)

thanks guys have downloaded media player and its still not bloody working


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

come on push


----------



## guisbrogal (13 March 2009)

I just saw the bag when she moved!


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Must be nearly there now


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Baby Kossette is on the way!!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I just saw the bag when she moved!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

me too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and the lights are ooon.


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

PUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

mine isnt working - going to cry!!


----------



## derbydevil (13 March 2009)

Stop buffering pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 March 2009)

D'oh! Not against the wall Kossette....


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

DAMN THE BUFFERING


----------



## brighthair (13 March 2009)

argh mine keeps buffering!


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

so glad i didnt go out tonight!


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Is that photo being taken?


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

is she taking pics??


----------



## Nic (13 March 2009)

I'm just in time!


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

Yep- must be V v v soon!!


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

Hope nothings wrong she is looking at foal


----------



## Louby (13 March 2009)

Aaagh, I wish it would stop freezing.


----------



## Saf (13 March 2009)

Come on girl push


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

Just first pics into the world I think!


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

Think we may need to send her pushing vibes..............


----------



## 3BayGeldings (13 March 2009)

methinks that anyone who hasnt stayed up every night for the past couple of weeks should bugger off and stop overloading the server!!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
methinks that anyone who hasnt stayed up every night for the past couple of weeks should bugger off and stop overloading the server!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

my thoughts too!!


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Is that a leg?


----------



## SnowPhony (13 March 2009)

Grrr I'm gettting really angry at the bloody buffering every 5 seconds!!!


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

We have a leg!!


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

oo i think the forelimbs are out!


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 March 2009)

Is that foalie's legs I can see?

PS. Helen - no chance!


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

good ole famous hho vies work everytime.


(((((pushing))))) vibes on way now k


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

Eeee this buffering business is doing my head in 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

agreed! lol


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

erm and how do you know I havent---- just not posted until she actually had it????

Who died and made you police of who can and cant watch anyway!!?


----------



## TicTac (13 March 2009)

Go Kossette Go Kossette


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
methinks that anyone who hasnt stayed up every night for the past couple of weeks should bugger off and stop overloading the server!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Murphy88 (13 March 2009)

oooh a leg. but the girl in the stable is making a phone call, hope everything is ok.


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 March 2009)

Woo! She's turned round for us!


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

no i missing it, damn server


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

YAY RIGHT WAY ROUND! Well done Kossette!
x


----------



## SilverSkye (13 March 2009)

Good girl she moved to give us the perfect view! Come on PUSH!!


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

yay she's gone down the right way


----------



## michaelj (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
methinks that anyone who hasnt stayed up every night for the past couple of weeks should bugger off and stop overloading the server!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ] 
	
	
		
		
	


	















[/ QUOTE ]

You need a Fcuking siren. Stupid "police"


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

omg


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

Its coming!!!!


----------



## Nic (13 March 2009)

Gah to buffering!


----------



## guisbrogal (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
methinks that anyone who hasnt stayed up every night for the past couple of weeks should bugger off and stop overloading the server!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Me too!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It is so frustrating to have been up till 2am most nights and watch it perfectly to  now miss it at the crucial moment!


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

Still here then Murphy88, shouldn't you be down the pub being a student


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

I SEE LEGS AND TAIL!


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

OMG the foals born!


----------



## PaintboxEDT (13 March 2009)

i just said that,they should stop watching !!!


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 March 2009)

Mine's frozen


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

arrrgghh


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

The cameras gone off !


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

ooh mines totally died!


----------



## pricklyflower (13 March 2009)

damn the buffering, missed it, trying to connect now.....


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

well its crashed for me now--- typical-----


----------



## B_2_B (13 March 2009)

AHHHHH


----------



## BroadfordQueen (13 March 2009)

I cant believe it has lost connection on my computer
I have missed the foal being born
Cant fecking believe it, gutted!!!


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

B****r missed it camera frozen


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

argh! gone!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

My sodding camera went!

SO ANGRY


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

OMG hope nothings wrong


----------



## guisbrogal (13 March 2009)

mine too can you believe it!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (13 March 2009)

links broken...

(And some people need to stop taking my last post so personal and laugh at it like everyone else..)


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

all i see is blackness


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

Mines dies too!! gah! its nearly out!


----------



## 3Beasties (13 March 2009)

Im very P'd off!


----------



## tikino (13 March 2009)

bllody thin has went off line grrr


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

im so pissed off i cant see


----------



## BroadfordQueen (13 March 2009)

Do you think there was a complication with the birth so they stopped it?


----------



## ru-fi-do (13 March 2009)

Gutted - watched all week at all hours and most of this evening and now can't get bugger all on my screen!!! :-(


----------



## spike123 (13 March 2009)

I lost connection as foal was halfway out too.


----------



## pricklyflower (13 March 2009)

do we know if it's a colt or filly yet? Still no picture for me ....


----------



## SharerSarah (13 March 2009)

argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so cross!!!!!


----------



## thorwaldharry (13 March 2009)

lost connection


----------



## BuzzLightyear (13 March 2009)

I hope K &amp; foalie are ok


----------



## chevs (13 March 2009)

i bloody missed it!!!!  My screen went blank!!!  Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Beccaeve (13 March 2009)

Mines f*cked itself!!!


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

great days of watching then nothing to bloody watch when i happens - flippen fabulous


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ive got a black screen
x


----------



## MrsElle (13 March 2009)

I missed it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Bugger


----------



## Louby (13 March 2009)

Awww Ive missed it, screen been froze now for ages, trying to reconnect is all its saying.


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

OH laughing at me. Do they do repeats?


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

MY thought too


----------



## Native Speaker (13 March 2009)

lost mine just as foalie popped out..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Gaaaaaahhhhhhhh....................


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

trying to reconnect


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

i don't believe this


----------



## scotsmare (13 March 2009)

Says link is broken - think we have crashed server


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
well its crashed for me now--- typical----- 

[/ QUOTE ]

ditto


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

Think we OD'ed the server


----------



## Swift08 (13 March 2009)

It won't connect 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 ive been watching for days and it just goes black even when i refresh. Anyone else got the same problem?
ETS im glad im not the only one!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

maybe they stopped it again if things are getting sticky. I know they did last time


----------



## ru-fi-do (13 March 2009)

Do you think there was a problem and they switched it off?


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 March 2009)

Can anyone still see it?


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
links broken...

(And some people need to stop taking my last post so personal and laugh at it like everyone else..) 

[/ QUOTE ]

like evryone who has stayed up till 4am watching it--- BUT has posted you mean.......... Yeah OK!!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

I saw forelimbs and then that was it.

I hope K and foalie are ok


----------



## pricklyflower (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Do you think there was a complication with the birth so they stopped it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh goodness, I hope not, I hope we just overloaded the servers


----------



## TicTac (13 March 2009)

AAArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhh    What's happened!!!!!!


----------



## stroppymare153 (13 March 2009)

maybe - could only see head and one leg, not two..

really hope not.  

vibes and fingers crossed everyone!!


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

think we probably over loaded the server


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

missed it!!!! after all this time!!!!


----------



## SilverSkye (13 March 2009)

Think they have pulled the camera fingers crossed and loads of vibes to rollestone and Kosette that she was just getting tired and things are all ok


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## LizzieJ (13 March 2009)

They did say they would stop the camera if there were problems 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Hope everything is ok.


----------



## hollyberry86 (13 March 2009)

awwww it won't load for me either


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (13 March 2009)

its crashed!!!!


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

I hope mum and baby are alright!!


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

I cant get it back


----------



## laceyhiggs (13 March 2009)

not even funny all these nights now it has gone off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisy27 (13 March 2009)

Damn and blast me and the kids were well excited


----------



## michaelj (13 March 2009)

Other possibility is Rollestone got her mate to turn the camera off for some reason...


----------



## Beccaeve (13 March 2009)

I've given up, hope mum &amp; foalie are  both well


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

Fingers, toes and just about everything else crossed that K and foalie are fine..............


----------



## dozzie (13 March 2009)

I cant reconnect either.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Maybe there is a problem. Fingers crossed there isnt anything major.


----------



## sallyellis (13 March 2009)

gutted I let my daughter stay up to watch it and the web cam crashed at the exact moment she had the foal and now I cant get it to reconnect.


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

Unfortuantly this could be the illustration of why another stud owner said they'd never do a cam, it is very brave.


----------



## SunSmile (13 March 2009)

Oh my gosh what bad blimmin timing


----------



## Nic (13 March 2009)

Hope everything is OK &amp; it's just that K is too popular!


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

I hope they are ok


----------



## moodymare1987 (13 March 2009)

I hope horse and foal are ok, they did say they would stop the cameras if they had any problems.


----------



## lauraanddolly (13 March 2009)

Typical - it gets to the time and technology fails us!!


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

All i saw was when she was facing away from camera! did anyone see anymore and did it look ok!


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

ahhhh i dont believe it. a week of late nights and i bloody miss it. grrr. i do hope nothing went  wrong tho!


----------



## amc (13 March 2009)

Oh No ! Is Kossette Ok ? Please let her be alright, has anyone got picture ?


----------



## 3BayGeldings (13 March 2009)

really hope everythings ok :S


----------



## scotsmare (13 March 2009)

Appreciate it's disappointing but Rollestone did say she'd pull it if she wasn't happy and Kossette wasn't doing tremendously well at pushing it out.

Hope mum and babe are all ok 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Rollestone will let us know........


----------



## funkyfilly_92 (13 March 2009)

How exciting
x


----------



## laceyhiggs (13 March 2009)

really hope they are both ok


----------



## Mudsplasher (13 March 2009)

Hope all is ok with mum and foal and that it's just a technical glitch ...


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

*Cries*


----------



## guisbrogal (13 March 2009)

Please Rollestone let us know she is ok as soon as you can. We are worried about her now. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Such a shame to miss the birth though


----------



## Equus Leather (13 March 2009)

My OH (an IT boff) says it's def a server problem with myhorsecam.com, and not that it's been switched off.


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

Yeah she turned round and a leg, or two could be seen- then it went blank--- I really hope its that we crashed the server and not that theres a problem!


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!!


----------



## Honeypots (13 March 2009)

I do hope its just crashed and its not been pulled due to a problem..

(((VIBES))) for mare and foal.xx


----------



## pootler (13 March 2009)

Hoping it is just technology and K's massive fanclub crashing the server.


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

Do hope both mare and foal are okay. Foal seemed to have its head up, so that is a plus. 
Keeping everything crossed for you Rollestone!


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Someone just posted in NL to say foal was on the way - probably a sudden influx of people trying to watch and the server crashed.

I hope.  Worries me that someone was helping K just before cam crashed 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hope we get an update soon


----------



## SunSmile (13 March 2009)

Last i saw the girl with her was just helping her out a bit and then the camera went off. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Everything tightly crossed that all is ok with mare and foal


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

I'm convinved we've just blown the server, and that K &amp; foalie are fine


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

Hopefully it's just a big strapping colt and K was getting a little tired.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (13 March 2009)

I hope everything is ok and its just a computer glitch


----------



## lexiedhb (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

Oh god i hope they are OK


----------



## Louby (13 March 2009)

I hope everythings ok, last thing I saw was them trying to pull the foal out.  She looked like she pulled the afterbirth or whatever its called from the foals face.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## GT_02 (13 March 2009)

Disappointing as it is for all of us who have been willing Kossette on over the last week, the most important thing here is that both mare and foal are ok.  Fingers crossed for a smooth and safe delivery for them both and a huge thank you to Rollestone for enabling us to follow it to this point xx


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

Yeh, a girl, congratulations !


----------



## foxhunter19205 (13 March 2009)

Someone posted quick quick and put up the link. I think that is probably why we all 'crashed'!


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

YEAH!!!!!!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

yay!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (13 March 2009)

wow!! so pleased for them, glad everything went well


----------



## Murphy88 (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yay, congratulations Kossette!


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Yay!!!!

Thanks for the update Black Horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Will try connecting again in a few mins


----------



## 3Beasties (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]






 Are mum and Baby OK?


----------



## Bossdog (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hurrah hurrah hurrah!!!!  Goo Kossette, clever girl!


----------



## Honeypots (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

YEAH!!!!!!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Great news


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Congratulations Rollestone, Kossette and of course little girly!!

I hope they are all ok, can't wait to see pics


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

just text her back to make sure they are both ok and to inform camera not working but BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY HAS BEEN BORN!


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

A filly!!!! yay!!!!!


----------



## michaelj (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My OH (an IT boff) says it's def a server problem with myhorsecam.com, and not that it's been switched off. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The whole Myhorsecam site is down...
But it is very strange it all got turned off when things started to go wrong...

I don't things are that straitforward...

The server would be build to withstand such demand...


----------



## itsme123 (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Congrats to Rollestone and Kossette xx


----------



## Louby (13 March 2009)

Phew!!


----------



## moodymare1987 (13 March 2009)

Wooo thank goodness for that


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

Fantastic


----------



## sarahrees (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yay, congratulations Kossette! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

YEAH


----------



## Mudsplasher (13 March 2009)

Yayyyy i got it right ..... A FILLY  !!!!!


----------



## Equus Leather (13 March 2009)

Please read the message above - all fine, blanket spot filly born fine.


----------



## SilverSkye (13 March 2009)

HUGE congratulations Kosette and Rollestone and thank god it was a technical hitch not anything more serious, so girls names for a spotty baby starting with A.....


----------



## pricklyflower (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

YAY!!!!


----------



## stroppymare153 (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]



































champagne anyone??


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeh just what she wanted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

I was RIGHT a FILLY!!!!!!!! Well done K hope they are both doing well


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

i managed to see the foal out after she gave a helping hand but it crashed the but it looked black and not spotty.


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yay!!!!

Thanks for the update Black Horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Will try connecting again in a few mins 

[/ QUOTE ]

your welcome


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

thank god, and congrates


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Just hope all is ok.  I've spent a great week watching a pc enjoying the foalcam thread rather then the tv.


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

Congratulations Kossette and Rollestone!


----------



## SunSmile (13 March 2009)

My screen says 'Network Time out' I am hoping this means it has just been crashed with being overloaded and that if Rollestone had turned it off then the screen would just be black....


----------



## Three (13 March 2009)

Yay!

Congratulations Rollestone &amp; Kossette.

Hope mum &amp; babe are doing well.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

A little girl born on Friday 13th!!  Took her time but woo the drama when she arrived!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





What about Rollestone All The Drama 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ok I WILL give up the attempt at names


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

i don't believe this!!


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Fab news!! new it was a filly


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

WOOOO congrats to rollestone


----------



## diamonddogs (13 March 2009)

Yay! Well done Kossette!

Are they both OK????????????? Did she say???


----------



## Nic (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
just text her back to make sure they are both ok and to inform camera not working but BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY HAS BEEN BORN! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Woohoo!!! congrats all!


----------



## guisbrogal (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
TEXT FROM ROLLENSTONE! BLANKET SPOTTED FILLY!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh that is fabulous news!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Thank goodnes sthey are ok! Congratulations Rollestone!

I hope we get to see her soon!


----------



## LadyRascasse (13 March 2009)

and i was the first to say filly so  to who ever said i was worng lol


----------



## Equus Leather (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
My OH (an IT boff) says it's def a server problem with myhorsecam.com, and not that it's been switched off. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The whole Myhorsecam site is down...
But it is very strange it all got turned off when things started to go wrong...

I don't things are that straitforward...

The server would be build to withstand such demand... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope, server isn't built to cope with thousands of people all tuning in at the same time.


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

Saddle Up crashed too so they had load looking!


----------



## starr_g (13 March 2009)

Fantastic news. Thank you to Rollestone (and BH) for speedy update.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
HUGE congratulations Kosette and Rollestone and thank god it was a technical hitch not anything more serious, so girls names for a spotty baby starting with A..... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think Rollestone About Time or Rollestone All The Drama


----------



## welshcobnewbie (13 March 2009)

yay well done kossette and congrats rollestone.


----------



## GT_02 (13 March 2009)

Aw, congratulations to Kossette and Rollestone


----------



## amc (13 March 2009)

How fantastic ! Is Kossette and foalie girlie Ok ?


----------



## derbydevil (13 March 2009)

Congrats to all involved!!!


----------



## SunSmile (13 March 2009)

Whooopeeeee Yay congratulations Kossette and all at Rollestone


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

yay!!!


----------



## dozzie (13 March 2009)

Great. And the pub is still open!


----------



## misterjinglejay (13 March 2009)

Well done all!! xxx


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

ITS BACK!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

OOOH BABBY!!! I SEE!!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

can't believe we missed it after all this time.
congrats Kossette.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (13 March 2009)

LOL love "Rollestone About Time" !!!


----------



## ru-fi-do (13 March 2009)

Congratulations Rollestone and Kossette.

I think there are about 4 other forums following the cam too.


----------



## SilverSkye (13 March 2009)

YAY i am working again


----------



## B_2_B (13 March 2009)

It's back!
Oh how gorgeous


----------



## Murphy88 (13 March 2009)

we are back!! foal is gorgeous, her and mum are cuddling up!


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

YAY!!!


----------



## sallyellis (13 March 2009)

Its so worrying I do hope everything is ok?


----------



## hollyberry86 (13 March 2009)

ooh camera is back on!!!


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

Yeah!!!! Mum and baby on camera....so sweet!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Walrus (13 March 2009)

I see it!! I see it!!!! Woop. Well done Kossette!!


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 March 2009)

YES!! Got it back!!!!

Foalie's trying to get up!!


----------



## brighthair (13 March 2009)

got picture back!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

:O sooo cute!!


----------



## Honeypots (13 March 2009)

Woohoo...I've got it back...wondeful!!


----------



## moodymare1987 (13 March 2009)

Oh the filly is gorgeous


----------



## Swift08 (13 March 2009)

QR
I cant even get the webpage up now!?! I can get on to their site and click on the link but can get no further...hopefully it is just the servers!


----------



## SharerSarah (13 March 2009)

aww cam back up!!!! very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## isamuppet (13 March 2009)

Yay i can see her!


----------



## blackcob (13 March 2009)

Picture is back!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 A very cute spotty botty foal and mum looks fine.


----------



## yethersgill (13 March 2009)

its back! Filly looks as if its trying to get up too


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

ahh she is gorgeous


----------



## destiny11 (13 March 2009)

Got it back, went to the main site for cams


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
A little girl born on Friday 13th!!  Took her time but woo the drama when she arrived!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





What about Rollestone All The Drama 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ok I WILL give up the attempt at names 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

yay on my birthday.
ahhh she's gorgeous.
rollestone samstar should be the name


----------



## thorwaldharry (13 March 2009)

whoop whoop congrats x x x x x


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

CAMERA IS UP AND RUNNING!!


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

*pops champagne cork* bubbly all round!!!! i think we deserve after the many long nights and early mornings spent watching this at the expense of everyday life and OH's!

I MAKE A TOAST! TO KOSSETTE, FOALIE AND ROLLENSTONE! CHEERS!


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

Yay my cams back! Lovely filly already trying to get up! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## 3Beasties (13 March 2009)

Ahhhh, Cute Baby!


----------



## carthorse (13 March 2009)

Nice wave, thanks


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

its live!


----------



## Nic (13 March 2009)

We're back on!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Hurray! A spotty filly - just what Rollestone ordered!! Hope they are all ok and we can see the baby soon!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Get to go to bed a decent time tonight!!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Wine and chocolate anyone?!!


----------



## MrsElle (13 March 2009)

I see baby


----------



## laceyhiggs (13 March 2009)

haha just got a wave


----------



## rockinghorse (13 March 2009)

Rollestone Anastasia
Rollestone Anoushka
Rollestone Arabelle
Rollestone  Anybody's guess


----------



## Murphy88 (13 March 2009)

foaly would do better at standing up if she wasn't tangled i n her mums legs! come on little one, you can do it!


----------



## TS_ (13 March 2009)

Yay she is lovely 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Glad the cam's back so we can see her


----------



## BID (13 March 2009)

Phew me and hubby been refreshing screen like mad and just got a glimpse of gorgeous foaly, I am so relieved was getting worried there for a minute xxxxxxxx


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

Gorgeous, foal looks quite strong, poor Kossette looks knackered.


----------



## JadeWisc (13 March 2009)

SO sad I missed it but VERY happy for the safe birth


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Yay i got a picture
lovely blanket spot 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Anyone know what it is?


----------



## sallyellis (13 March 2009)

Yay a spotty botty baby...


----------



## Eriskayowner (13 March 2009)

It's working again! The foal is GORGEOUS!!!

Congratulations Rollestone and Kossette xxx


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (13 March 2009)

<font color="green">  Awwwww....


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

cheers!!


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

I'm so going full screen now! hehehe, l8ers


----------



## Mudsplasher (13 March 2009)

How cute is she


----------



## brighthair (13 March 2009)

beautiful!!


----------



## JadeWisc (13 March 2009)

I am going back to SB lol

this place is a mad house!


----------



## Cheiro1 (13 March 2009)

Congratulations Rollestone and Kossette!! 
Cheers!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

How sweet!! Mum and baby getting to know each other!!!


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

YAY I can see them! How sweet!


----------



## eventrider23 (13 March 2009)

back up and working now!!!

Beautiful blanket spotted baby!!!


----------



## TinselRider (13 March 2009)

AWWWWWWW isn't she a stunner!


----------



## ivenoidea (13 March 2009)

At bloody last!  So gorgeous, and great markings.    Mums even stopped eating to nuzzle the foal.


----------



## guisbrogal (13 March 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous and has a spotty botty like our Finny  
	
	
		
		
	


	





What a gorgeous baby!


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

Filly


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

oh wow, can see her now. apparently they pulled it because a leg was stuck.
be nice to see her take her first steps.


----------



## Durhamchance (13 March 2009)

awww! shes gorgeous!!


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

awwwwwwwwww, did someone say Alice??


----------



## misterjinglejay (13 March 2009)

Mum's back on the hay, I see!


----------



## Dizzykizzy (13 March 2009)

Aww congratulations, what a pretty baby!


----------



## ru-fi-do (13 March 2009)

Mines gone again.


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

BEAUTIFUL FILLY! me wants!


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Brilliant, congratulations and thank you to all. I've enjoyed watching all week and hope that you will continue with the foal cam.


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
methinks that anyone who hasnt stayed up every night for the past couple of weeks should bugger off and stop overloading the server!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ] 
	
	
		
		
	


	















[/ QUOTE ]

You need a Fcuking siren. Stupid "police" 

[/ QUOTE ]










  <font color="green"> Me?


----------



## Swift08 (13 March 2009)

Just managed to get back on it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 its sooo cute!


----------



## PaintboxEDT (13 March 2009)

congrats kossette and rollestone,she is scrummy xx


----------



## sueeltringham (13 March 2009)

Wow!  Fantastic viewing, thankyou Rollestone for sharing with us!  Well done Kosette, enjoy the rest of your hay, you deserve it girl!


----------



## guisbrogal (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
*pops champagne cork* bubbly all round!!!! i think we deserve after the many long nights and early mornings spent watching this at the expense of everyday life and OH's!

I MAKE A TOAST! TO KOSSETTE, FOALIE AND ROLLENSTONE! CHEERS! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cheers BH, just a drop though it makes me drunk!


----------



## JessyRB (13 March 2009)

!!! AHH i missed the birth 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 .. awelll 

Congrats kossette 
	
	
		
		
	


	








x


----------



## joeanne (13 March 2009)

name begining with a.......
Rollestone About Time Too!!!!


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Just got a little look of new foalie looks lovely


----------



## Native Speaker (13 March 2009)

Yay!!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Beautiful.  Just beautiful.


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Awww bless trying to get up.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

oww look at her trying to stand


----------



## 3BayGeldings (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
methinks that anyone who hasnt stayed up every night for the past couple of weeks should bugger off and stop overloading the server!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ] 
	
	
		
		
	


	















[/ QUOTE ]

You need a Fcuking siren. Stupid "police" 

[/ QUOTE ]










  <font color="green"> Me? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Noooo Cucumber they mean me - they obviously don't understand "joke"


----------



## Walrus (13 March 2009)

Is Kossette eating again??!!


----------



## JessyRB (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
name begining with a.......
Rollestone About Time Too!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ] 

haha lol


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

she is trying to get up awwwwwwwwwwww, i want one


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

Yay for spotties! =D x


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 March 2009)

LOL at her trying to get up!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (13 March 2009)

ahhh it made my writing green! I was briefly a cucumber too


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

Think she deserves to eat! Should offer her a cup of tea, best cup of tea she will ever drink


----------



## MissIndependance (13 March 2009)

OK Sorry if your screens went blank at a crucial moment... all is fine... black ( I think) blanket spot filly...

Caroline who was sitting with my girls had to deal with my 4 year old daughter puking so had her hands full and din't spot the camera crashing...

So you all missed my F sign

I have come back up to look after my daughter (mum comes first over midwife) and sent Caroline down with my groom Stef to keep an eye on the next stage

No need for any snotty text messages - some people can be very rude... Makes me wonder why I bother putting the cams online when you get messages through suggesting that you don't know what you;re just because I choose not to interfere unless neccessary.


----------



## GT_02 (13 March 2009)

Glad to see Kossette's not feeling any pressure to get her pre-baby figure back....  Does she ever stop eating???


----------



## Murphy88 (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is Kossette eating again??!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

yep, what a suprise! she seems a bit bemused by foalies attempts to get up!


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

Oh how absolutely adorable, I have so enjoyed watching this whole episode, it was worth all those late nights!  Thank you so much Rollestone and clever girl Kossette.

The filly is huge, no wonder she took so long to come out!


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 <font color="green">
Noooo Cucumber they mean me - they obviously don't understand "joke"  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

LOL, I thought it was very obvious that you were joking.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (13 March 2009)

LOVE her spots... so adorable


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

il be in the gallery 2moz to see if its in there


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yay for spotties! =D x 

[/ QUOTE ]

trust you toast


----------



## 3BayGeldings (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
 <font color="green">
Noooo Cucumber they mean me - they obviously don't understand "joke"  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

LOL, I thought it was very obvious that you were joking. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Why thank you! As did bloody I!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

its so humbling to watch them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 trying to stand tehe


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

oh no, who sent you a text, horrid people! i love your Cam kept me amused for days - thank you and congratulations xxx


----------



## BuzzLightyear (13 March 2009)

Congratulations Rollerstone &amp; Kossette, baby is simply gorgeous,
thanks for letting us share the birth 

xx


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Bless her trying to get up on her long wobbly legs!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kossette will be eating again in a bit - must be the longest shes gone without hay!!


----------



## B_2_B (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
OK Sorry if your screens went blank at a crucial moment... all is fine... black ( I think) blanket spot filly...

Caroline who was sitting with my girls had to deal with my 4 year old daughter puking so had her hands full and din't spot the camera crashing...

So you all missed my F sign

I have come back up to look after my daughter (mum comes first over midwife) and sent Caroline down with my groom Stef to keep an eye on the next stage

No need for any snotty text messages - some people can be very rude... Makes me wonder why I bother putting the cams online when you get messages through suggesting that you don't know what you;re just because I choose not to interfere unless neccessary. 

[/ QUOTE ]






How rude!
Please ignore them!

We love the cam and huge congratulations on an adorable filly!


----------



## misterjinglejay (13 March 2009)

She obviously takes after mum as far as hay consumption goes!


----------



## Murphy88 (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
OK Sorry if your screens went blank at a crucial moment... all is fine... black ( I think) blanket spot filly...

Caroline who was sitting with my girls had to deal with my 4 year old daughter puking so had her hands full and din't spot the camera crashing...

So you all missed my F sign

I have come back up to look after my daughter (mum comes first over midwife) and sent Caroline down with my groom Stef to keep an eye on the next stage

No need for any snotty text messages - some people can be very rude... Makes me wonder why I bother putting the cams online when you get messages through suggesting that you don't know what you;re just because I choose not to interfere unless neccessary. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can't believe anyone would send you snotty messages, that is awful. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Personally, I can't thank you enough for putting the cam up and letting us all see lovely Kossette and her beautiful foalie.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

any ideas for names rollestone???


----------



## Three (13 March 2009)

Rollestone - I'm horrified on your behalf that people would send rude texts!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Please don't stop broadcasting just because of the ignorant few!


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

Rollestone, please ignore the snotty texts.  There are plenty of us who really appreciate the cam.  And as someone who has whelped plenty of bitches I agree with you about not interfering until absolutely necessary.


----------



## Pixxie (13 March 2009)

we may have missed the birth but at least we'll see first steps 
	
	
		
		
	


	





well done all and congratulations, she is a gorgeous foalie

x


----------



## Nic (13 March 2009)

Can't believe you have had snotty messages,  we are so grateful you go to the time, energy &amp; hassle of sharing the births with us.  I hope you continue to do so &amp; don't get put off by ignorant ungrateful tw*ts!

Congratulations on a lovely filly.


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

Congratulations!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Shes beautiful! Hope your daughter is ok.
Shame on whoever text you those messages  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Any thoughts on a name?


----------



## 3Beasties (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

No need for any snotty text messages - some people can be very rude... Makes me wonder why I bother putting the cams online when you get messages through suggesting that you don't know what you;re just because I choose not to interfere unless neccessary. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can't believe people would do that!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Glad K and Spotty are fine, Baby looks gorgeous!  Have you got a name for her?


----------



## pricklyflower (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Rollestone - I'm horrified on your behalf that people would send rude texts!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Please don't stop broadcasting just because of the ignorant few! 

[/ QUOTE ]

here here


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

she was nearly up that time


----------



## 3BayGeldings (13 March 2009)

Cant believe anyone would text anything rude, bunch of fff...


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Please keep the cam going.  I've enjoyed this week so much.  Dont pay any attention to bad people sending nasty messages.


----------



## rockinghorse (13 March 2009)

Thank you for sharing Rollestone; daughter &amp; I both enjoyed. Look forward to others.................................


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 March 2009)

I would also like to thank you for putting the cam up - please ignore the rude ignorant few!

I'm LOLing at the filly trying to get up - she almost did a forward roll just now


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
OK Sorry if your screens went blank at a crucial moment... all is fine... black ( I think) blanket spot filly...

Caroline who was sitting with my girls had to deal with my 4 year old daughter puking so had her hands full and din't spot the camera crashing...

So you all missed my F sign

I have come back up to look after my daughter (mum comes first over midwife) and sent Caroline down with my groom Stef to keep an eye on the next stage

No need for any snotty text messages - some people can be very rude... Makes me wonder why I bother putting the cams online when you get messages through suggesting that you don't know what you;re just because I choose not to interfere unless neccessary. 

[/ QUOTE ]

So sorry your little girl is sick . Thats height of bad manners people sending you snotty text messages 
	
	
		
		
	


	





You have done a great job in keeping us all up to date , Perhaps people need to remember that . 

Great job rollestone and congratulations on your wee filly . 

Col xx


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
OK Sorry if your screens went blank at a crucial moment... all is fine... black ( I think) blanket spot filly...

Caroline who was sitting with my girls had to deal with my 4 year old daughter puking so had her hands full and din't spot the camera crashing...

So you all missed my F sign

I have come back up to look after my daughter (mum comes first over midwife) and sent Caroline down with my groom Stef to keep an eye on the next stage

No need for any snotty text messages - some people can be very rude... Makes me wonder why I bother putting the cams online when you get messages through suggesting that you don't know what you;re just because I choose not to interfere unless neccessary. 

[/ QUOTE ]

OH MY GOD?? How rude are some people??
It was frustrating to not be able to watch but i think most of us just appreciate the fact she and her beautiful baby are safe!

Thanks for giving us the cameras - i for one appreciate them!


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

Please pay NO attention to the snotty texts, I have enjoyed every minute. Thank you for allowing us to watch and congratulations to all involved, you have a beautiful foal. Well done!


----------



## Damnation (13 March 2009)

Rollestone - Ignore the idiots, how rude of them to send you snotty messages, you can't help it if the cam crashes!
We are just glad that you didn't turn the cam off because of complications, thankfully it was only a technical hitch 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Congradulations on the new addition and I agree with you completely, don't get involved unless absolutely nescisarry. 
Izzi


----------



## _Acolyte_ (13 March 2009)

Thanks for letting us watch Rollestone  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I have never seen a mare foaling before, it was just amazing  
	
	
		
		
	


	








  Glad Mum and Daughter are doing well so far  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am sorry that some HHO people feel the need to criticise what you were or were not doing - I was very tempted to say something rude on the Soapbox thread - but ignore them please


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Ignore the rude texts!! What are some people like?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Anyway I think you know that the hardcore Kossette stalkers appreciate the foalcam and the opportunity to watch her foal and realise that your horses welfare comes first over a camera!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Congratulations on beautiful spotty filly as ordered!


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

rollestone thankyou for a very memorable few days, Happy Birthday foalie. Keep up your good work and webcams


----------



## sallyellis (13 March 2009)

Its a filly


----------



## brighthair (13 March 2009)

I can't believe someone would text you that. She is a beautiful filly and I am just happy I got to see it and mare and foal are well. The end result is what matters and she's a stunning filly. It made me well up watching her try to stand


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

Omg some people are so ungrateful! Please don't stop the cameras i have always dreamt of seeing the beautiful moment a foal is born and you have made this dream come true! People are to quick to interfer when nature is capable of doing things itself!


----------



## ivenoidea (13 March 2009)

Love the F sign.  Hope Rollestone gets a well deserved early night.


----------



## RatzFatz (13 March 2009)

Oh my god who sent that horrid text , Rollestone we are so privilidged (sp) to be able to see your fab set up and the fact that you allow us to see something that many of us would never see in our lifes. 

Congrats on a stunning long legged beauty l was lucky to see Karma being born 2 years ago and this lady looks to be from the same mould. 

thank you so much, please dont let the horrid few that ruin it for the rest of us that enjoy your world.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

what a perfect little star on her head


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (13 March 2009)

WOWWWW!!!! She's so pretty!!! Well done Kossette!!! Amazing to watch. Thankyou for sharing it with us. I've been popping in all week to watch.


----------



## SharerSarah (13 March 2009)

Agreement with all the above posts, ignore the rude people! hope you're little girl is feeling better


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

can't believe some idiot would send a snotty message, some people are just so horrible.
I for one am so grateful that you have set this up. Congrats to you and K on the birth of your lovely baby. 
Hope your little girl is ok.


----------



## dozzie (13 March 2009)

It is fantastic Rollestone! Sorry someone has given you grief.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Cant say too much as I have to get back to foal watching.


----------



## Beccaeve (13 March 2009)

Thank you so much Rollestone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




&amp; how rude of those people!!
Congrats &amp; what a gorgeous filly, well done to K.


----------



## pricklyflower (13 March 2009)

Watching them on webcam there reminds me of the first scenes of the film Black Beauty, both of them black, with foaly having that little star, it's a beautiful sight.


----------



## abbie29 (13 March 2009)

I can't believe people are so rude.  I dozed off earlier and my non-horsey OH was watching and came and woke me up and is sat watching with me.  Its been a fantastic evening watching and I can't believe people are being abusive.  Hasn't it been a real community spirit to all watch together?  thank you very much Rollestone and Kossette!


----------



## TicTac (13 March 2009)

so what are you going to call her Rollestone?


----------



## pricklyflower (13 March 2009)

My non-horsey OH is asleep on sofa. Woke him up when Cam came back on "why didn't you wake me up" he said. "I just did" I said. "You could've woke me when it started" he said grumpily. I kept that it crashed to myself ... hehe


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

Ive had a fab week and a half watching with you all every night. Thanks guys xxxx


----------



## Vizslak (13 March 2009)

thanks rollestone, please ignore ignorant messages from people, pleased mummy and baby are ok, and hope you dont have yet another sleepless nite tonight with your poorly daughter! hope shes feeling better soon and is eager to get up and see the new arrival tommorrow.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

Ignore the ungrateful barstewards 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I cannot believe people have the audacity to send you messages like that.  Name &amp; Shame...

Anyway Rollestone, we all know how fab your mares &amp; foals are, you know what you are doing, and thank you so much for allowing us to have a peek on your foal cam 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Do you have any ideas for names? I can't wait to see more pics of her, she is absolutely beautiful - even my OH was watching the little filly in fascination


----------



## thorwaldharry (13 March 2009)

i cant believe someone did that. I feel so privileged to have seen this.  thanks so much for the cameras and i look forward to seeing more x x


----------



## nicnag (13 March 2009)

Another one just wanting to say Thanks to Rollestone for allowing us access to your cameras. Please ignore any ignorant or snotty tet you have received, you know your job and although I have no foaling experience I have tons of calving and lambing - much better to not interfere if you don't have to. Maybe folk should realise the damage that can be done by trying to push things on too quickly by 'helping'. 
Thanks Again and Congratulations!


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

Rollestone, its been an absolute priviledge to watch this over the last few days and I applaude you for showing this to us.  It has been very educational for me and I have been addicted - OK, so my eyes now have huge bags and I was ratty at dinner time due to lack of sleep - but hell it was so worth it!!

The filly is simply adorable and I look forward to watching the other mares in due course.

Please ignore stupid text - some people really pick their moments.

Very much hope that you little girl is feeling a bit better.


----------



## dozzie (13 March 2009)

Was impressed with the chaps move then. Could he do it again please?


----------



## B_2_B (13 March 2009)

Oh wonderful splits there 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Bless her cotton socks


----------



## Eriskayowner (13 March 2009)

That was soooooo funny, yet so pathetic at the same time....

Foalie just tried to get up - the back legs worked, but couldn't quite get the front end up, so practically cantered across the floor on her face!

I'm sure she'll find her feet soon x


----------



## Keltic (13 March 2009)

I cant believe some idiot text you please ignore them. ive loved checking in on her all week building up to a big climax tonight! cant wait to see some pics of her

Congrats


----------



## sallyellis (13 March 2009)

Sorry your little girl was ill, and shame on the people sending snotty messages - I was really concerned that all was well as was my daughter who I let stay up...Kosette is a adult version of my little filly at home so it was quite close to my heart. Love the F sign.  gorgeous foal, my filly was ordered to come out looking just like her, but came out looking like Kosette instead so whos complaining?  any news on a name yet?


----------



## samstar (13 March 2009)

ohhhhhhhh look at her trying to stand, god bless her


----------



## pricklyflower (13 March 2009)

Is it normal that Kossette's not up on her feet yet? Sorry I have no prior knowledge of foaling so wouldn't have a clue!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

OMG!! bless her she just did a bambi on ice trying to get up and landed on her nose!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mum is no help!! I think she is waiting for breakfast in bed!!


----------



## Pixxie (13 March 2009)

please dont stop broadcasting cos of these rude ignorant people, i have loved every minute of this foalcam and i think it is a brilliant idea 
	
	
		
		
	


	





xx thankyou


----------



## sarahrees (13 March 2009)

bless her she just nose dived


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

Ahhhh! She's trying so hard to stand up!! Mum, of course, is tucking into her supper!!!!!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (13 March 2009)

have out my 2 pennys worth on the soapbox thread, just wasnt necessary to post little spiteful comments about someone elses horse and business.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (13 March 2009)

I just went on here, looked back on cam and she had gone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I missed her bambi moment


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


No need for any snotty text messages - some people can be very rude... Makes me wonder why I bother putting the cams online when you get messages through suggesting that you don't know what you;re just because I choose not to interfere unless neccessary. 

[/ QUOTE ]

There's always some idiot thinks they can do it better!  Ignore them - I think you got it exactly RIGHT!

AND provided wonderful, educational entertainment for MANY people who have never seen a foal born.


----------



## SilverSkye (13 March 2009)

I hope you can ignore the texts rollestone as i feel very priviliged to have been allowed to watch tonight and hope to be able to watch some of your other mares this year. 
Namewise i like Rollestone amethyst she could be amy for short.  
Hope human baby rollestone is feeling a bit better.


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

Kossette is up now.


----------



## derbydevil (13 March 2009)

Just want to echo everyone else's thanks for letting us share the experience.  I'd never seen a foaling before and even had my non horsey OH gripped.


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

i hope the placenta all comes out ok


----------



## ester (13 March 2009)

beautiful, thankyou.- nuff said!


----------



## ivenoidea (13 March 2009)

It's like watching Bambi when the foal tries to stand.  Mum had a good rest while she could.  She seems lovely natured.


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

look at the new slimline kossette! she will have to eat lots of hay to replace all that weight she has lost!


----------



## PaintboxEDT (13 March 2009)

there is not need for the txts,you people who sent those txt should be ashamed,rollestone show us horse lovers something very special,we should think ourselfs lucky they do share it with us,we dont not want people like you ruining it for us,thank you rollestone i loved watching last year and i will this year


----------



## black_horse (13 March 2009)

i hope she didnt mean my joky text about kossette having showed her bum to us all week deciding to hide it from us? :S *feels bad*


----------



## SnowPhony (13 March 2009)

I only joined the forum a few days ago and would just like to say thanks so much for letting us watch baby being born. Congratulations on such a beautiful baby!


----------



## destiny11 (13 March 2009)

Fab to watch 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thx for sharing and hope you can ignore the sad people who felt the need to push their unwanted opinion on you


----------



## dozzie (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 AND provided wonderful, educational entertainment for MANY people who have never seen a foal born.   

[/ QUOTE ] 

Agree totally!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just a bugger the camera link went down.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Not criticising but would have liked to have seen what they did.


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
look at the new slimline kossette! she will have to eat lots of hay to replace all that weight she has lost! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am sure eating lots won't be a problem to her


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

how do they check the placenta is all there, do they spread it out and see that it is all there?


----------



## 3Beasties (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 [ QUOTE ]
 AND provided wonderful, educational entertainment for MANY people who have never seen a foal born.   

[/ QUOTE ] 

Agree totally!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just a bugger the camera link went down.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Not criticising but would have liked to have seen what they did. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me to, I was about ready to throw my Laptop out the window.

I guess it just means that we will just have to watch the next mare foaling and hope we don't miss it!


----------



## Rana (13 March 2009)

Thanks for sharing this Rollestone, and I'm really sorry you've had snotty texts and (from what I hear) spiteful comments on this forum too.

Please ignore the minority who just don't know what they're talking about!

Congratulations on such a pretty little filly.  Can I come and kidnap her??

Hope your daughter is better soon
x


----------



## joeanne (13 March 2009)

congrats rollestone, beautiful beautiful filly, dunno about you but we are all proud and she isnt even our horse!!!!!


----------



## Toyboyroxhissox (13 March 2009)

what a lovely foal! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





congratulations!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

extra carrot curries for her! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 oooh
happy birthday too yooou, happy birthday too yooou, happy birthday too....foaalieeee...happy birthday too yooou ;D


----------



## Nic (13 March 2009)

What are the girls looking at?


----------



## B_2_B (13 March 2009)

What are they looking at? lol


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

Thankyou for giving us this opportunity Rollestone! How dare people send you snotty texts! Dont let them put you off doing this again, I think you did exactly the right thing, it was an amazing experience to be able to watch it.

Congratulations on your spotty girl 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## pricklyflower (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
What are they looking at? lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes I'd like to know too!


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
how do they check the placenta is all there, do they spread it out and see that it is all there? 

[/ QUOTE ]
yeah. hopefully it will all come out. you can see it hanging between her legs. if it doesnt all come out then its a vet job. hopefully she wont have any problems


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

What was that they were examining?


----------



## dozzie (13 March 2009)

I was like....NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! It cant be happening! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Then I clicked on something in panic and my screen went black! 

Hey ho! All's well that end's well as they say.

Kossette does look a bit ribby now. Is that what you would expect? Is it just because she has just foaled? Or has she not maintained as much weight as you would like Rollestone? Or is it as you would want? 

It is fascinating to watch for someone who has never bred a foal!


----------



## michaelj (13 March 2009)

Thank You Rollestone!
I have been logging on at home, and at school! Totally addicted!
I have never seen a foal being born before, even though due to the hitches I missed the actual birth, I saw most of the birth!

THANKS ROLLESTONE! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

I think they all look a bit ribby straight after, goes after like a week I think though. With some good grub of course!


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
What are they looking at? lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes I'd like to know too! 

[/ QUOTE ]

i didnt see. where abouts were they looking?


----------



## ivenoidea (13 March 2009)

She isn't up yet, so just keep watching, when she gets back in shot.


----------



## B_2_B (13 March 2009)

They were holding something over by the door...

Looked slimy


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
What are they looking at? lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes I'd like to know too! 

[/ QUOTE ]

i didnt see. where abouts were they looking? 

[/ QUOTE ]

They found something in her bed


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

Bless Kossette, having a good munch on that bedding 
x


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

they picked something up off the floor near to where the foal was born, quite small in shape and looked floppy haha xD


----------



## 3Beasties (13 March 2009)

Is it usual for a foal to take this long to stand?


----------



## pricklyflower (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
What are they looking at? lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes I'd like to know too! 

[/ QUOTE ]

i didnt see. where abouts were they looking? 

[/ QUOTE ]

One found something in the straw, around the place that the foalie was born, looked sort of dark and shiny about the size of her hand, a bit triangular in shape??


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

might be something to do with her placenta that is hanging down between her back legs i missed it. i was typing on here lol


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Was that part of the placenta they were looking at? 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Thank you so much for allowing us to be part of this tonight Rollestone. Those of us who appreciate being able to witness a birth far outnumber the idiots who presume to tell you how to do your job. 

Hope your daughter is feeling better now?


----------



## ivenoidea (13 March 2009)

Foals first droppings?  (I don't have a clue)


----------



## Dizzykizzy (13 March 2009)

Is it the Hippomane?


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

I think they say anywhere up to an hour after birth is normal
x


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
What are they looking at? lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes I'd like to know too! 

[/ QUOTE ]

i didnt see. where abouts were they looking? 

[/ QUOTE ]

She was tying up the afterbirth so that she doesn't stand on it


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

SHES UP!
x


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

Didn't see, but could it have been the protective covering from the foals hoof?
Yeh baby's up


----------



## longtalltilly (13 March 2009)

I cant believe i missed it!!! I am GUTTED


----------



## minerva (13 March 2009)

standing - yayyyy, love those long legs of foalies


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

Shes up!!!


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

I don't think so - it was quite meaty and looked like a piece of liver.


----------



## dozzie (13 March 2009)

LOL! The dog has come to watch now!


----------



## pricklyflower (13 March 2009)

My word, she looks massive!! She's absolutely beautiful, both of them


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

yay shes up


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Awww foalie is on her feet and K is protecting her or keeping her upright I'm not sure which


----------



## 3Beasties (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
SHES UP!
x 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ohh, Missed that bit as well!  My screen keeps Buffering!


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

Bet the dog has designs on the after birth


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

There I was thinking I'd be going to bed early tonight!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 am going to have to watch for the foal standing and finding the milk bar first!!


----------



## ivenoidea (13 March 2009)

Mums keeping her in the corner away from her hay


----------



## Dizzykizzy (13 March 2009)

Oooh that afterbirth came away nice and easy, we had to wait hours for ours!


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

Glad I wasnt holding that!


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

there goes the placenta... i hope its all there!
x


----------



## Chestnuttymare (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
LOL! The dog has come to watch now! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

he'll be after the placents


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

thats the after birth out. hopefully all of it. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 what a wonderfull evening


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

how will we cope with the rest of their due foals? have you seen the website..they're all at the same time! :O


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

And there she is wobbly but mummy loves her


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

I wish she'd let us see foalie propperly! lol


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

Why did Kossette have a headcollar put on?


----------



## china (13 March 2009)

right im off to bed. iv certainly enjoyed my evening. see you all again for another rollestone birth


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

You can almost hear the filly saying ' awww muuum will you quit washing my knees I'm trying to find the milk bar'


----------



## joeanne (13 March 2009)

its a bit sad though......there will be no saturday "waiting for kossette" thread.
so which mare is due next, and how long til "d-day" please!!!!


----------



## hendrabonnie (13 March 2009)

Thats a proud mummy!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

20th March
1st April .
13th April.
13th April
15th April
1 May
23rd June


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

Does anyone happen to know what stallion this filly is by?
x


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

i think its the cremello on the logo ? not sure though lol. He's on their website


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Not long to wait then!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 by my reckoning that at least a month of sleep deprivation!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Rollestone and crew will be knackered by the time the last on arrives!!


----------



## ivenoidea (13 March 2009)

Baby doesn't seem very quick to work out the milkbar thing.


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

http://www.rollestone-farm.com/FOALSDUE.html


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Baby doesn't seem very quick to work out the milkbar thing. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Doesn't take after her mum then!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Good to see her nose back in the hay....


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Anyone know how long it takes them to find the milk bar? I had this idea that they got  on their feet and somehow found it


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

i'll look forward to the traditional coloured cob thats due 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Whether it'll be on the cams or not i suppose is another matter


----------



## joeanne (13 March 2009)

Slinkyunicorn i was just thinking the same thing!
Better get a few early nights in while we can then! lol


----------



## Ezme (13 March 2009)

The stallion is acctually a fewspot Knabstrupper called Angelo af Asgard


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

oooh my bad


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

I think she is trying to look for it now


----------



## Toast (13 March 2009)

Ah no its Angelo Af Asgard!
x


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (13 March 2009)

she got it


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (13 March 2009)

Any names spring to mind rollestone ? 

How about Rollestones Angel Delight . 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Going to head off to bed soon, Watching baby trying to find food , how cute . 

Congrats once again . 

Hope baby continues to grow nice and healthy . 

Well done Kossette 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Col x


----------



## ivenoidea (13 March 2009)

Just saw it before my screen froze.

ets Night all.  See you next time.


----------



## Selkie (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
20th March
1st April .
13th April.
13th April
15th April
1 May
23rd June 

[/ QUOTE ]
Phew thats a week of early nights then 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 till we all start again


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

She has found the milk bar!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 she is her mummys girl after all!!


----------



## dozzie (13 March 2009)

I think Rollestone funny money!


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

Since there have been soooo many people watching, how about Allaboutchew (in honour of mum and audience as a name!!!!!!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

Looks like baby has her mums appetite


----------



## amc (13 March 2009)

Rollestone, can't believe anyone would be so thoughtless, ignorant, stupid &amp; rude to send you snotty messages, We are so fortunate to have the opportunity to witness the build up to the birth of a truly gorgeous foal, I am sure that the vast majority of us are very grateful to you for making this available for us, I hope your little girl is OK &amp; many, many thanks for letting us be part of this wonderful event, at least I'll get to bed at a reasonable time next week now


----------



## Llwyncwn (13 March 2009)

What a priviledge to be able to watch the ikkle un being born, thank you Rollestone and all your staff for allowing us this.  Two weeks of no sleep, I can go to bed now


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (13 March 2009)

It's amazing how quick they get up and walk compared to human babies. Never seen a live birth or just after, was always the next day when I've seen them at my old yard.  Fascinating.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (13 March 2009)

Aww looks like a fiesty little filly already


----------



## Llwyncwn (13 March 2009)

This is so refreshing, all Mum wants to do is cover her baby in kisses.  You can almost hear the filly saying 'Oh Mother, leave it out'.


----------



## misst (13 March 2009)

I knew it - I missed it!!
Had to go out.
She is absolutely gorgeous congratulations to all.
Will stay in for the next one!
Loving watching her and mum together. Just a beautiful sight.


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

God this is so addictive, I intended to go to bed after she foaled but I'm still here.


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

I so wish I was there!


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

Yeah me too! Looks like Kosette's going to have to have eyes in the back of her head for this one!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (13 March 2009)

I thought that once baby was born I would probably turn the camera off and catch up on sleep but instead I feel llike a new mum and just cannot stop gazing at the filly  *sigh* 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Its wonderful being part of this whole experience. Thanks again Rollestone


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Lights off!! bedtime for mum and baby!


----------



## spaniel (13 March 2009)

Rollestone and team many many congratulations and THANK YOU for letting us share this with you.

To see that first breath,  first wriggle,  first time upright, first feed, first filly slip and first little cuddle has absolutely made my evening and makes up for all the hours of last sleep over the past seven days!


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 March 2009)

I used to be the same when my bitches had pups, used to sit up half the night just watching them.  Going to be strong willed now, step away from the computer


----------



## missshell (13 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Rollestone and team many many congratulations and THANK YOU for letting us share this with you.

To see that first breath,  first wriggle,  first time upright, first feed, first filly slip and first little cuddle has absolutely made my evening and makes up for all the hours of last sleep over the past seven days! 

[/ QUOTE ]

TOTALLY agree. Its been wonderful


----------



## f_s_ (13 March 2009)

Agree. I really must get some sleep!!! Night all, must stop gazing at baby!! Well done to everyone at Rollestone, great night, can't wait for the next one!!!!


----------



## Ravenwood (13 March 2009)

I am so tired but it seems to early to go to bed now!  My bodyclock need adjusting.


----------



## Llwyncwn (13 March 2009)

Isnt she a wonderful mum while foaly is legging it around the stable ... sighs


----------



## B_2_B (13 March 2009)

Little canter there already


----------



## joeanne (13 March 2009)

good to see Kossette back to doing what she does best.....eating!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (13 March 2009)

Hasn't taken her long to find her appetite! she is a little guzzle guts!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Night Kossette watchers - what a fab night with a beautiful little foal! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Rollestone and crew - big thank you and hope you get a good nights sleep at last!


----------



## charliesarmy (13 March 2009)

What a absolutly gorgeous baby and about time too...I gather by posts baby arrived about 10:15 and I logged on about 10:20 how gutted was I I've been here every night 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but really glad mamma and bubba are doing well...I don't know what the nasty messages are all about 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but Rollestone I would like to say thank you for your cracking website I love it and will defo be awaiting your next batch of new arrivals


----------



## palomino698 (14 March 2009)

Well done Kossette, what a civilised time to give birth!  They'll sleep well tonight, pretty girls.

Congratulations to all at Rollestone on the safe arrival of your stunning little lass, many thanks for setting up the technology to share it.  We have non-horsey friends here this evening and all have been thrilled and fascinated - warm fuzzy feelings all round!

xxx


----------



## SnowPhony (14 March 2009)

I can't stop watching.....baby is beautiful!


----------



## WeeBrown (14 March 2009)

Awwww, so cute.  I can't believe I missed the birth, have been watching for nights now but tonight decided to watch a film on True Movies!  Congratulations Rollestone on your gorgeous girl!


----------



## MissIndependance (14 March 2009)

It didn't go off suddenly... it had been dying for an hour leading up o the birth...hence the buffering, timing out...too many people... myhrsecam.com say ours is one of the most popular cameras so and that we do frequently hit the limit especially dring peak times like tonight... It's a free service so the servers have a limit

Nothing sinister... just bad timing,,, and had I been up the house and not helping Kossette get baby out I could have refreshed it my end... but my friend didn't know how and had a poorly child to look after...

Sorry

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
My OH (an IT boff) says it's def a server problem with myhorsecam.com, and not that it's been switched off. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The whole Myhorsecam site is down...
But it is very strange it all got turned off when things started to go wrong...

I don't things are that straitforward...

The server would be build to withstand such demand... 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## 3BayGeldings (14 March 2009)

Rollestone please don't feel the need to apologise for anything - it's just such a privilege to see as much as the birth as we did, and watching your beautiful foal sleep right now is amazing!

I can sense you are a bit pissed at eveyone complaining about the camera going down, but 99.9% of the complaints aren't directed at you personally, just general disappointment we all missed a few minutes. But seriously, in the long run i haven't been left feeling disappointed at all!

Really hope your daughter is better now, sounds like it's been a hectic night at Rollestone Stud 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Helen xxx


----------



## MissIndependance (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
how do they check the placenta is all there, do they spread it out and see that it is all there? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes that's exactly what we do...check for rips.tears mising bits that would cause problems if left in mum...

Thanks for the lovely messages everyone...nice to know some people appreciated it... Such a shame about the cam... I blame Kossette for foaling at such a sociable hour - had it been at 1am there wouldnt have been so many on line!

Only 11 more to go...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22788020@N07/3351940891/in/set-72157603868410988/

Well the pics aren't great but you get the idea!


----------



## MissIndependance (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
What are they looking at? lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes I'd like to know too! 

[/ QUOTE ]

i didnt see. where abouts were they looking? 

[/ QUOTE ]

One found something in the straw, around the place that the foalie was born, looked sort of dark and shiny about the size of her hand, a bit triangular in shape?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It was the build up of salts/minerals etc that is supposed to be good luck if you find it... can't remember the name but we find it with most births... Caroline hadn't seen one before and so felt the need to bring it up to the hous eto show me... nice! I asked her to remove it from the lounge!


----------



## MissIndependance (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is it the Hippomane? 

[/ QUOTE ]

THAT's the word I was looking for! And yes that;s what it was! Lack of sleep, brain can't remember vital words!


----------



## MissIndependance (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Why did Kossette have a headcollar put on? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Incase she got foal proud/ foalie had trouble suckling and we needed to catch her... K has beenknown in the past to not be easy to catch... best to put the headcollar on and not have any problems...!


----------



## LJK (14 March 2009)

QR - I knew I'd miss it - only just got online  - been at the yard late as friends horse went down with colic and we had to deal with it (including my OH going to pick friend up and bring her to yard as she had no transport). Still Kosette looks well, foalie looks gorgeous and colicy horse all OK now so good result all round. 

Congrats on your first of the season Rollestone and hears to another 11 happy healthy mares and foals.

LJ
x


----------



## amc (14 March 2009)

Oh no, not another 11 ? So rubbish sleep for the next couple of months then !


----------



## bandit (14 March 2009)

Hello Rollestone and your Team.

Thank you so much for allowing us to be able to watch this!  I am in Vancouver and watched the birth at work.  My assistant was also transfixed, and when ever something happened she came to see my PC with what was going on.

I'm very pleased to see K and foalie doing well.  I'm also very lucky to be in a different time zone, so am sitting peacefully watching foalie and mum bond - it's such a privilage.

One question however - previous years, you filmed births with hand held camera's.  Why the change to a static camera?  You may have already answered this elsewhere but I've not found the answer, and just curious, and keen to get a close up.

Again, congrats, and so pleased you got the spotted filly you wanted...  Looking forward to the next 11, and that they foal when the rest of the UK is in bed so I can watch it without the server crashing!!!

Many thanks again
Bx


----------



## ru-fi-do (14 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


No need for any snotty text messages - some people can be very rude... Makes me wonder why I bother putting the cams online when you get messages through suggesting that you don't know what you;re just because I choose not to interfere unless neccessary. 

[/ QUOTE ]

How rude!! I for one have been watching your progress for the past three years and  appreciate ( as I'm sure most others do) watching your foalcam. You do a fantastic job and have lovely horses so ignore them! I was going to text to say congratulations but didn't want to bother anyone whilst you was busy, wish I had now!
We are coming to Devon for a week in may so i'm hoping to have won a few grand before I can come to choose one of your babies


----------



## yethersgill (14 March 2009)

Rollestone, thank you so much for allowing us to watch Kossette foal. I have never managed to see any of our mares foal, have always got there just after doh! so it was wonderful to watch Kossette. Really pleased that you got your blanket spot filly too, bless her!

Logged on this morning to see little filly sucking for England, wonderful sight.

Looking forward to the next 11 mares 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Clair


----------



## supagran (14 March 2009)

Thank you so much for letting us watch the whole event - its been such a privilege.  from personal experience knowing how it can all go wrong you are very brave letting the world watch.  Thank goodness all is well and mum and baby look very happy.  
Thank you very much indeed.


----------



## Happy Horse (14 March 2009)

My husband thinks I am crazy, I have just spent half an hour watching a wibbly wobbly foal wibbling and wobbling around!!!  He also didn't appreciate me showing him the mare with the feet sticking out of the back end last night.  I don't think he appreciates the wonders of childbirth!

I was very impressed last night seeing the girls watching her - many people would have been tempted to jump in and get involved but they did just enough to get baby safely on the floor.  I imagine if you got texts they were from people who don't know about foaling who thought she looked in trouble.  Hopefully now they have seen one they will let you get on with what you do best.

Congratulations to everyone and I look forward to hearing the name.


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 March 2009)

Rollestone, thanks again for letting us share this.  Love the picture of her spotty bum on flickr


----------



## Dizzykizzy (14 March 2009)

Oh she is even more beautiful this morning.
Thanks for all the time and effort you put in for US on here when you were obviously so busy Rollestone. Hope you got some sleep!
I am having trouble with the cam freezing and buffering every few seconds again this morning, anyone else?


----------



## JavaJaneW (14 March 2009)

Thank you Rollestone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Watching for the last few days and it was lovely to see the filly being born, I was pushing for Kossette!
Then i was encouraging the filly to stand up 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I bet others were too!
It was lovely to see and I look forward to more, thank you so much for putting the web cam on


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (14 March 2009)

Had to check to see how the little girl was this morning!! when I went to bed last night she was practising pinging around the stable - much to Kossettes confusion who clearly wanted to eat!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Glad they are both looking good - she seems like a good mum and is very protective of her girl when people are looking at them! The photos are great to - nice to see her in'close up'!

Looks like your little girl is feeling better today too! Hope you all had a good sleep and thank  you again.


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 March 2009)

Just had a look before I go to work and the stable is empty .  Looks like they've gone for a play outside, hope the sun is shining down there as it is here. Have fun baby.


----------

